# Wie wird der Kampf gegen Arthas ablaufen?



## Kalle21 (4. Januar 2009)

Gute Frage...
Ich denke das Blizz dort eine neue Art von Event einführt.
Sowas wie ein Server Event wo alle auf dem Server gefragt sind!
Das wäre zumindest schonmal eine neue Art von Pve im Sinne von das jeder Arthas in den Arsch treten darf und somit auch seinen Server unterstützt.
Es kann aber auch sein das Arthas ein stumpfer Boss fight wird wie halt alle bosse mit stumpfen fähigkeiten die man mit der A-B-C Taktik ohne Probleme umhaut...

Was denkt ihr?
Wie wird man Arthas besiegen und in wie fern kann Blizzard den Pve bereich bereichern um vllt auch so epische Kämpfe wie gegen Arthas oder vllt Deathwing um einiges Interessanter macht?

Mfg


----------



## yorinaga (4. Januar 2009)

moin..

wenn ich daran denke das man arthas evtl. scho mit 10 mann in den arsch treten könnte... möcht ich gar net weiter drüber nachdenken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit 40 mann wäre es scho nen epischer kampf... immerhin reden wa hier von arthas..dem badboy schlechthin.

bin immo ganz froh das er einen auf feigen hund macht...


----------



## Stonewhip (4. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht rutscht er beim Kampf auf einer Pfütze gefrorenen Nasenblutes des MT's aus, und bricht sich das Genick (!).. Wer weiß..

Da Blizzard aber schon gesagt hat, dass die Instanzen mit dem nächsten Content-Patch DEUTLICH schwerer werden sollen, denke ich, dass der Kampf gegen Arthas ein sehr langer, schwerer und phasenreicher wird. Wahrscheinlich sogar unter Benutzung der (neuen) "Phasing-Technologie" (ähnlich dem Endboss in Ahn'kahet: Das Alte Königreich, wo man erst die "Geister" der eigenen Gruppe killen muss, bevor der Bosskampf weitergeht)..

MfG


----------



## der Po (4. Januar 2009)

wie der kampf ablaufen wird? keine ahnung aber eins kann ich euch sagen:

wenn frostmourne droppen wird, werd ich mir ernsthaft mal übers aufhören gedanken machen.
ich mein, das ist DIE waffe! die gibts nur ein einziges mal und der träger müsste theoretisch der neue lichking sein und als boss in eiskrone auf die nächsten raider warten...
nein, irgendwann dann in der nächsten erweiterung rennen da unendlich viele 90er in 5er grp rein und dann hats irgendwann jeder grüne kacknub.
wenn blizzard das bringt, bin ich echt enttäuscht!


----------



## Nehar (4. Januar 2009)

Hoffe stark auf ein AQ ähnliches Event, einfach weil sowas geil ist, bzw das war. Durfte damals mit meinem Priest dabei sein und es hat einfach nur gebockt, warte seitdem wieder auf sowas. Hatte schon bei Illidan und Sunwell darauf gehofft, kam aber leider nicht ):


Denke aber es wird nicht kommen, weil das einfach teilweise echt hardcore aufwendig war. Ein Event wär wieder cool, das mit den Zombies hat mir gut gefallen (trotz dem qq der comm.) 


Den Kampf an und  für sich stell ich mir schwer vor, weiterhin fände ich's cool wenn man bei ihm eine höhere ID hat oder so damit er nicht abgefarmed wird. Ich meine er ist ARTHAS, THE LICHKING. Der soll nicht bald von Pala/DK/Hunter zu 3. down gemacht werden )::


Beim Kampf an und für sich fände ich etwas völlig neues cool (auch wenn ichs ned zu sehen kriege << pvpler). Was genau weiss ich selber nicht, will ja was neues, etwas was mich und die comm überrascht. 

Cool wäre vllt das man bei Arthas einmalig wieder 40 Leute braucht weil er so mächtig ist oder bla


----------



## Adnuf (4. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich wird Frostmourne nie droopen (also kann man nit droopen) und der machts wie malganis in hdz4 und verzieht sich, hauptsache er liegt nicht tot am boden das wär für mich das ende der story und zjm tei lauch das ende von WoW


----------



## Kalle21 (4. Januar 2009)

Ich wette um 5 Euro das die Mächtigen auf seiten der guten den Kampf supporten werden (Ala Hochlord morgraine alestraza usw)


----------



## yorinaga (4. Januar 2009)

das mit den supporten gabs ja scho bei illi...

lustig wäre es wenn alle dks im raid plötzlich auf arthas seite stehn würden xDD


----------



## Pumá for President (4. Januar 2009)

Ich denkmal der boss kampf wird verdammt extra odinär (oder wie man des schreibt) und während dem boss fight werden dann noch alte bekannte zur hilfe eilen wie muradin bronzebart, Darian Mograine und Tirion Fordring ... da gibts ne fette party


----------



## Vambecks (4. Januar 2009)

bei 50%/30% oder 20% holt er sienen Drachen, steigt auf ihn drauf, Raid muss Drachen down hauen, Dann steigt Arthas wieder ab(weil der Drache down ist^^) und ist um einiges stärker weil er wütend ist.

Attacken sind Random Frost Dmg sowas wie Spalten, und sowas wie Frostball nur ne andere Animation, und ganze zeit Frostaura, die Nachteile sowie Vorteile einiger Klassen bringt....
Arthas wird auf dem Niveau von BT sein (zu BC Zeiten) und wird mind. nen 25er Raid.
Man braucht nen Schlüssel für Instanz, lange sehr schwere Questreihe...
An ein World Event denke ich nicht :/


----------



## wuschel21 (4. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe auf das Frostgramm (auf deutsch dämlicher name) nie droppen wird....das schwert wären dan owerpowert und jeder k-noob würde dan gilde agen ja lass mal arthas killen will frostgarmm usw^^.

Ich deneke der kampf ist in viele phasen unterteilt hab mal gehört der lichking hätte so einzelne elemente wie feuer frost schatten usw. Weiterhin denke ich das der zu 25zu besigen seinn wird. an nen event würde ich net denken...aber cool wäre es =)


----------



## Yerizo (4. Januar 2009)

Muss mal meinen Senf zu dem ganzen "25-Mann killen X" MIMIMI ablassen, nicht zwingend auf diesen Thread bezogen, aber er ist grad oben und davon hatten wir ja die letzte Woche 10 Stück pro Tag.

Ihr macht hier immer alle ein auf die größten WoW-Kenner, was einige von euch sicherlich auch sind, aber in dem WC3 das ich gespielt habe, war es kein Problem mit 10 Random Einheiten Illidan/Khael/Arthas zulegen. WoW ist sicherlich ne eigene Sache, aber die meisten werden als Grundlage WC3 evtl. noch 2 haben, mehr nicht.

Ausserdem müsst ihr bedenken, das storytechnisch, jeder von uns ein kleiner Khael/Illidan etc. ist, wir sind schließlich "Helden" und nicht irgendwelche 08/15-Grunzer aus Orgrimmar. 


@Yorinaga: War jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen, will dich auch nicht anmachen oder so, aber du warst nunmal der erste ders hier gepostet hat. Ihr könnts ja gerne alle blöd finden das man Boss X mit 10/25 Leuten legen kann, aber dann macht es einfach nicht, oder aktzeptiert es, aber hier wird immer getan als würde es irgendwo eine Art von Kodex/Gesetz geben, dass soetwas nicht geht und so ist es nunmal nicht.

Najo nen schönes WE noch ^^


----------



## noizycat (4. Januar 2009)

> Ausserdem müsst ihr bedenken, das storytechnisch, jeder von uns ein kleiner Khael/Illidan etc. ist, wir sind schließlich "Helden" und nicht irgendwelche 08/15-Grunzer aus Orgrimmar.


/sign


Ich denke/hoffe, dass mindestens Tirion Fordring dabei sein wird und den Ashbringer schwingt, und Darion Mograine wäre auch schön ...
Die Drachen ... mal sehen. Haben sich ja nun schon einmal am Gate eingemischt ... ich hätte nix dagegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sylvanas und ihre Rache gäbe es auch noch ... ^^


PS: 40er Raids wirds nicht wieder geben, denke ich, es wird bei 25ern bleiben ...


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

Er wirkt den Zauber Sufu, und alle erhalten den debuff http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...pf+gegen+arthas
der thread stirbt


----------



## CiaPrincess (4. Januar 2009)

der schrieb:


> wenn frostmourne droppen wird, werd ich mir ernsthaft mal übers aufhören gedanken machen.
> ich mein, das ist DIE waffe! die gibts nur ein einziges mal und der träger müsste theoretisch der neue lichking sein und als boss in eiskrone auf die nächsten raider warten...
> nein, irgendwann dann in der nächsten erweiterung rennen da unendlich viele 90er in 5er grp rein und dann hats irgendwann jeder grüne kacknub.
> wenn blizzard das bringt, bin ich echt enttäuscht!



ich denke zu 80%, dass die waffe dropt - ABER: nicht für spieler. so ein ober-priester (wie z.b. die aldor führerin) wird die waffe sicher zerstören machen, sodass sie NIE wieder zusammengefügt werden kann. 
ich mein mal, die waffe is verdammt nochmal verflucht, da kann nich irgend so ein oschi kommen, und die plötzlich an sich reißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und als 90er als 5er grp... ich glaube nicht... sogar kil'jaeden ist immernoch der (oder einer der) schwersten encounter, die es im spiel gibt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,
Cia


----------



## Kiros0017 (4. Januar 2009)

eine sache zu Frostmourne: 
Ich gehe davon das Frostmourne droppen wird ABER als Questgegenstand. Und bei einer langen und schwierigen Questreihe versucht man Frostmourne zu reinigen/läutern. Weil jeder der Frostmourne ergreift wird von dem Lichkönig(Ner'zhul) übernommen. Siehe WC Kampagne Arthas. Und wie gesagt SCHWIERIG sodass nicht jeder der Arthas Down hat auch Frostmourne besitzt. Ich gehe in dem fall auch von einer sehr geringen Droppchance aus.  Geringer aus bei den Warglaives.

Aber wenn Blizzard wirklich so rinfach Frostmourne droppen lässt das man es sofort tragen kann hat Blizzard meiner Meinung nach denn Todesstoß für WoW gesetzt.

Kiros


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2009)

der schrieb:


> wie der kampf ablaufen wird? keine ahnung aber eins kann ich euch sagen:
> 
> wenn frostmourne droppen wird, werd ich mir ernsthaft mal übers aufhören gedanken machen.
> ich mein, das ist DIE waffe! die gibts nur ein einziges mal und der träger müsste theoretisch der neue lichking sein und als boss in eiskrone auf die nächsten raider warten...
> ...


aber Arthas hat die Waffe nun mal bei sich und wenn man ihn besiegt da  kann man ihm die logischerweise auch abnehemn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (4. Januar 2009)

Ich WEiss nicht,

Ich finde man sollte ihn Gar nicht töten können, denn er ist ja der mächtigste den es noch gibt bis auf sargeras der ja aber auch nicht mehr in körperlicher form existiert.

Ausserdem was wäre wenn er tot wäre, die ganze geißel und das böse und so würde wegfallen, die Verlassenen hätten eigentlich keinen grund mehr bei der horde zu sein,

Das wäre alles irgendwie blöd. und wenn arthas tot ist wer kommt dann als nächster boss ??

Ich bin der meinung dass arthas nicht legbar sein sollte

So Long


----------



## Lalabaer (4. Januar 2009)

Mir ist nochwas eingefallen warum die waffe droppen könnte

Also arthas wurde ja von Frostmourne gelenkt dass ja vom Lichking gesteuert wurde wenn jetzt aber der Lichking stirbt dann hatt ja Frotmourne die böheit verloren und wäre deshalb benutzba. Hoffe trotzdem dass das nicht passiert 

So Long


----------



## lord just (4. Januar 2009)

also weltevent denke ich mal nicht. da blizzard ja mehjr in die richtung gehen will, dass jeder die events mitbekommt. denke da eher an ne längere pre quest mit phasing.

dass es ne 10 und ne 25 mann version geben wird man sich ja auch schon denken und ich denke, dass der endfight ähnlich spaktakulär wird wie der kampf gegen illidan oder kil jeaden wo man im fight unterstützung von npcs bekommt und fähigkeiten von den benutzen muss und dass es am ende dann auf nen dialog gibt und vielleicht nen kleines video.


----------



## wass'n? (4. Januar 2009)

Ist zwar offtopic, aber da wir grad bei Vorhersagen sind: Wie wird das Wetter am 14.11.2017?

Zum TE: Möchte dich nicht angreifen, aber ich verstehe nicht was die die Frage hier macht? Das KANN hier niemand wissen. Oder meinst du: _Wie möchtet ihr den Kampf gegen Arthas?_


----------



## Rinkon (4. Januar 2009)

Ich fände es jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm, wenn Arthas im Kampf mit dem Raid stirbt und Frostgram dropt.

Blizzard kann WoW dazu nutzen, neue Bosse zu erschaffen und neue, noch mächtigere Gegenstände einführen. Wieso soll Blizz auf dem alten Content beharren und nichts neues versuchen?

Jeder, der WoW spielt, hat doch auch das Recht darauf, den Boss zu sehen, ihn zu legen und ihm eben auch den einen oder anderen Gegenstand abzunehmen. Natürlich ist das mit Aufwand verbunden, der sollte sich jedoch imo in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Rasgaar (4. Januar 2009)

Arthas WIRD sterben. Und zwar wird ihm schlussendlich Sylvanas Windrunner den Todesstoss geben...
So würd ichs machen wenn ich was zu sagen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine, come on Leute. Habt ihr wirklich das Gefühl Arthas wird nicht legbar sein?
Mögt ihr euch nicht mehr an all die Threads vor BC erinnern wo dasselbe spekuliert wurde mit Illidan?
Ein geschichtlich ähnlich wichtiger Charakter der WoW Geschichte, der Bruder von Malfurion Stormrage. Keine Lootkiste, keine Flucht.
Und Malfurion war nicht mal annähernd zugegen beim Tod seines Bruders...

THe Show must go on, Arthas ist nicht unbesiegbar und er WIRD sterben.
Und ich werds jedem Ungläubigen unter die Nase reiben wenns dann soweit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Frostmourne anbelangt bin ich einig mit den meisten, es soll kein lootdrop werden!


----------



## Hasal (4. Januar 2009)

Ich wette der Kampf gegen den LichKing wird nur Tank'n'Spank (?) sein. Mal im ernst, ich fände es auch cool, wenn Blizz sich was einfallen lässt, aber SO viel wird das denke ich mal nicht werden. Man möchte ja sicher auch, dass Casuals Arthas mal sehen, nicht?

Achung! Kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten!


----------



## Jacktheriper (4. Januar 2009)

hoi 

also ich bin ja ganz stark dafür das Illidan sich wieder einmischt rache und so für die niederlage 

und bitte reggt euch net auf wenn höchstwahrscheinlich Frostfgramm droppen wird 

war bei den Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth und vom schädel des Guldan auch warum aufreggen

blizz machts doch eh ^^ aber wenn sie es machen hoffe ich das der bei 1000 idis  einmal droppt ^^

das wäre ok für mich und arthas der honk kann von mir aus auch drauf gehn 

vote for Illidan coolste sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja und story aus bei wow öhm lol sag ich da nur lol gibbet noch so viel was die machen können die sind ja auch net doof die von blizz ich denk nach 

wotlk kommt Warcraft 4 oder der Film wo ne story weitererzählt wird von den schwarzen drachen schwarm oder Smaragdgrünertraum oder Malestorm 

ich sag nur die haben stoff für die nächsten 5 jahre 

also so far haut rein freut euch und lasst euch überraschen 

mfg Jack


und wegen rechtschreibung die flames die daraus folgen sind zur allgemeinen belustigung aller andern XD


----------



## Alohajoe (4. Januar 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Zum TE: Möchte dich nicht angreifen, aber ich verstehe nicht was die die Frage hier macht? Das KANN hier niemand wissen. Oder meinst du: _Wie möchtet ihr den Kampf gegen Arthas?_


Schon mal was von einem Diskussionsthread gehört?  Er hätte ihn auch "Wie stellt ihr euch den Kampf gegen Arthas vor?" nennen können. Logisch, dass niemand weiß, wie der Kampf ablaufen wird. Daher möchte der TE nur wissen, wie die anderen buffed-User sich den Kampf vorstellen.


@topic: Durch die vielen neuen spaßigen Quests habe ich die Hoffnung, dass der Kampf gegen Arthas abwechslungsreicher wird als alle Bosskämpfe, die es bisher gab. Möglichkeiten gibt es ja genug.
Ob Arthas stirbt, ist so eine Sache... Einerseits wurden die Spieler immer wieder angestachelt, und mit neuen Missetaten des Lichkönigs konfrontiert, so dass man ihn schon gerne umhauen würde. Andererseits ist Arthas schon ein ziemlich mächtiger Sauhund, aber das war Illidan auch, und den konnte man auch töten.

Zu Frostmourne (ich nehme absichtlich nicht den deutschen Namen, weil der dämlich ist): Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es droppen wird. Aber nicht so wie die Warglaives bei Illidan oder der Bogen bei Kil'Jaeden. Dafür ist das Schwert zu mächtig und zu verdorben. Ich vermute auch mal, dass es eine lange lange Questreihe geben wird, die sich tierisch weit hinzieht, vielleicht sogar bis ins nächste Addon.
Oder aber es passiert was Unvorhergesehenes, z.B. dass Tirion Fordring das Schwert an sich nimmt, auch korrumpiert wird, und man ihm dann in späteren Instanzen und Addons hinterher jagt.
Oder die Verlassenen tauchen auf und reißen den Loot an sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja, noch eins zu dem Schreiber von der ersten Seite, der meinte: "Dann kann man ja mit 90 locker in 5er Gruppen rein, und jeder rennt dann mit Frostmourne rum."
Gegenfrage: Wieviele 5er Gruppen haben denn bis jetzt mit Lvl 80 das Sonnenbrunnenplateau (Level 70) geschafft, Kil'Jaeden gekillt und den legendären Bogen gelootet?



edit: @Vorposter: Illidan ist aber schon tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja ok, wir reden von Blizzard, da ist alles möglich.


----------



## Shamiden (4. Januar 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Vielleicht rutscht er beim Kampf auf einer Pfütze gefrorenen Nasenblutes des MT's aus, und bricht sich das Genick (!).. Wer weiß..
> 
> Da Blizzard aber schon gesagt hat, dass die Instanzen mit dem nächsten Content-Patch DEUTLICH schwerer werden sollen, denke ich, dass der Kampf gegen Arthas ein sehr langer, schwerer und phasenreicher wird. Wahrscheinlich sogar unter Benutzung der (neuen) "Phasing-Technologie" (ähnlich dem Endboss in Ahn'kahet: Das Alte Königreich, wo man erst die "Geister" der eigenen Gruppe killen muss, bevor der Bosskampf weitergeht)..
> 
> MfG


seh ich auch so


----------



## Shamiden (4. Januar 2009)

der schrieb:


> wie der kampf ablaufen wird? keine ahnung aber eins kann ich euch sagen:
> 
> wenn frostmourne droppen wird, werd ich mir ernsthaft mal übers aufhören gedanken machen.
> ich mein, das ist DIE waffe! die gibts nur ein einziges mal und der träger müsste theoretisch der neue lichking sein und als boss in eiskrone auf die nächsten raider warten...
> ...


das is das gleich wie mit illis gleven udn sie hams auch gemacht


----------



## Darkfire936 (4. Januar 2009)

Arthas als Raidboss sollte in 25er Gruppen (normal) und 40 Gruppen (hero) zu besiegen sein.
Ich finde auch das Frostmourne nicht dropen sollte.Aber falls dann sollte die Waffe DK only sein.Ist ja eine Runenklinge.


----------



## Sûmy (4. Januar 2009)

Ich denk Tirion wird helfen wegen aschenbringer und Frostmourne denk ich wird droppen, weil die kriegsklingen genauso episch sind wie frostmourne!


----------



## Jouzou (4. Januar 2009)

meiner meinung nach kann arthas ruhig im 25er modus zu legen sein, jedoch aber nicht in der 10er version, das hätte schon sowas in der art von kara wo man reinrennt und einfach nur bosse abfarmt...zu 25 gehört ja auch noch ein wenig mehr taktik ( 10er haben auch taktiken jedoch einfacher zu meistern ) dazu. 

zu frostmourne : schade würd ich es finden wenn arthas sie droppt, jedoch würde für mich deswegen keine welt untergehen

so long


----------



## Solvâr (4. Januar 2009)

Alle Antworten hier gemixt, wäre das WoW SPielkonzept genau so wie von Lineage 2: Jeder kann in eine Instanz auf einen Boss draufhauen, der Boss ist ultimativ stark, haut jeden mit einem Schlag um (deswegen muss man auch dann mit 2000 Leuten kommen), der Bosskampf dauert 2 Stunden und der Boss hat gefühlte 500000 Phasen,  der, der Frostmourne bekommt ist der neue Lichking (bei Lineage ist es so, dass der beste Pvp-ler ein Hero wird, stärker ist, hell leuchtet, und man den im 1 on 1 besiegen muss um neuer Hero zu werden). Wäre schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (4. Januar 2009)

Sûmy schrieb:


> Ich denk Tirion wird helfen wegen aschenbringer und Frostmourne denk ich wird droppen, weil die kriegsklingen genauso episch sind wie frostmourne!



Illidans Klingen sind lange nicht so episch wie Frostmourne.Was sind an Illidans Klingen so besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kavu (4. Januar 2009)

also  ich als DK will garnichts gegen arthas kämpfen... ich will mit im kämpfen... ich will wieder zur armee dergeißel gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei der allianz iset langweilig^^

und wie der kampf abläuft? hmm ih denke er bekommt wie ilidan sehr viele phasen und in der einen oder anderen phase muss dann ein DK tanken weil ein krieger sofort tot wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


desweiteren dropt frostmourne welches nur ein DK tragen kann, aber nicht das jetzige sondern es wird durch ein kleines event das man nach dem kampf starten kann gesäubert von tirion fordring und alextrasza^^

achja und dazu das der neue träger von frostmourne zum lich king wird... so richtig ist das ja nicht... der lichking ist die rüstung die arthas trägt, nerzuhls geist wurde in diese rüstung gesteckt und danach aufem frozen throne eingefroren... er hat von seiner position aus die runenklinge hergestellt das ist wahr sie ist ein teil von ihm aber dennoch macht die klinge allein keinen zu einem lichking, sie verdirbt einen nur und zwingt usn dinge zu tun die wir nicht wollen.

wobei ganz erhrlich...ich hätte kein problem der neue lichking zu sein^^


----------



## Valinbor (4. Januar 2009)

Hm... gute frage...
Hab gehört dieser typ (sorry ich weiß den namen nicht) mit Aschenbringer kommt und schlägt Arthas 1x weil das Schwert soll ja alle Untoten mit einem Schlag töten.
Arthas stirbt natürlich nicht, sondern wird gegen seinen "Thron" geschleudert und verliert sofort 70% seiner Gesundheit.
Weiter weiß ich es nicht, weil ich das von jemandem gehört hab der aufm Beta Server war, und dort soll Arthas wohl schon besiegt worden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


War selber leider nicht aufm Beta Server also kann ich das nicht sagen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs halt nur gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Toll hab mir jetzt extra nen neuen Buffed Account erstellt ^^


----------



## Jagganoth (4. Januar 2009)

Also Arthas wird auf jeden Fall gelegt werden, wenn mann schon Azjol'Nerub in 20 min schafft und mit 5 Mann Anu'barak, die Nummer 3 der Geißel, legt.
Ein Event halte ich für unwahrscheinlich obwohl ich es genial finden würde.
Aber ich erinner mich noch an das Invasion der Geißel Event vor WotLk wo alle gewhined haben das sie von Zombies gegangt werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber _wie_ der Kampf abläuft kann man nur raten

Btw gibt es schon Meldungen oder Gerüchte wann der nächste Content Patch rauskommt ?


----------



## Toraka' (4. Januar 2009)

yorinaga schrieb:


> lustig wäre es wenn alle dks im raid plötzlich auf arthas seite stehn würden xDD



DAS wäre sogar plausibel *anblizzardschreibweilalle927457346523dkgimpsnervendiesollmanauchkillenkönnen*
"Erhobene von den Toten! Seht mich an, und dient! Eurem wahren MEISTER.....



noizycat schrieb:


> Ich denke/hoffe, dass mindestens Tirion Fordring dabei sein wird und den Ashbringer schwingt,



Tirion ist TOT, zumindest war er das während dem Wrathgate Cinematic



> und Darion Mograine wäre auch schön ...
> Die Drachen ... mal sehen. Haben sich ja nun schon einmal am Gate eingemischt ... ich hätte nix dagegen.
> 
> 
> ...


Wie sollen sich 100 Meter grosse Drachen (Flügelspannweite) in so eine Höhle reinquetschen?
Wenn dann noch Darion kommt whinen alle bei GMs rum dass der selbst laufende Kampf viel zu leicht ist.


Meine Idee wie es laufen KÖNNTE:
Arthas Tank&Spank, mit jedem % sagt er Dinge wie "Es kitzelt" bis er bei 95% wütend wird und den Raid in Leichenstaub verwandelt. Diesen belebt er wieder, danach kommen Tirion Fordring (steht ja auch in Eiskrone somehow) und Darion Mograine der mit seinen 300 Soldaten ruft: "This is REVENGE!" (copyrightklage inc!) bei 90% kommt auch noch Alexstraza dazu, in Begleitung von Nozdormu, der erst einmal die Zeit einfriert. (beide Menschengestalt) 
Die beiden bewegen sich durch den Raum (keiner kann sich bewegen ausser ihnen) bis Alexstraza beim eigentlichen Raid angekommen ist. Alexstraza: "Oh, diese armen Geschöpfe. Nozdormu, was können wir tun?" Daraufhin bewegt Nozdormu das Rad der Zeit zurück und der Raid steht wieder vor Arthas. nur etwas ist anders. Darion, Tirion, Alexstraza und Nozdormu sind geblieben. Daraufhin wird Arthas richtig sauer und beschwört eine Armee der Toten
(Die Darion und seine Armee abwehren) einige Frostwyrms (Spass für Alexstraza) Seuchenträger (die Tirion Holy shitted) und setzt auch den Todessturm wieder ein. Dieses Mal allerdings verlangsamt Nozdormu den Lichking, so dass er 10 Sekunden casten muss, und zaubert eine Zeitblase herbei, die unabhängig von Zeit den Raid schützt. Dort müssen dann alle knubbeln, damit sie den Todessturm überleben. danach alle raus und weiter kämpfen, bis Nozdormu noch eine Zeitblase erschafft usw. 
anschliessend noch viel PEW PEW usw. schreiberisches Talent für heute aufgebraucht.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (4. Januar 2009)

hm also ich glaube, dass man artahs auf 3 % oder so runter kloppt und dann kommt so ein event wie bei mal'ganis in hdz4 nur dass arthas sich vom bösen zurück zum guten wendet, oder i-wie so.
lustig wäre auch eine art des kampfes wie in dem ersten sunwell boss, dass sozusagen erst der ganze raid gegen den bösen arthas kämpft und dann werden ca 10 spieler geportet und kämpfen mit arthas' guten seite gegen den "wahren lich könig" (hab vergessen wie der heisst).


----------



## Nokrum (4. Januar 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Vielleicht rutscht er beim Kampf auf einer Pfütze gefrorenen Nasenblutes des MT's aus, und bricht sich das Genick (!).. Wer weiß..



/Sign. Made my day


----------



## Turindo (4. Januar 2009)

Phase1 100%: Arthas spammt Ghule u. ä. wie in bei Warthgate. Jder tote Ghul zieht ihm 0,01% life
Phase2 80% : Stumfes Rumgehaue, Arthas macht sein Main Target nach 20 sec. lang zum Ghul, halt Mind Control, dess halb ist es wichtig eine Tank rotation zuhaben
Phase3 50%: Arthas reggt 20%!
Phase4 70%: Arthas haut wild im Raid rum....
Phase5 50%: Arthas Gibt dem Ziel alle 5sec. nen debuff: er stirbt nach 3sec. dies muss schnell despellt werden.
Phase6 45% Mograine kommt.
Phase7 44%: Arthas wird Kurz neutral und führt nen Dialog mit Mograine.
Phase8 44%: Mograine wird ermordet. Ashbringer fällt auf den Boden.
Phase9 44%: Arthas nimmt Ashbringer seine Hand verkrüppelt-> Arthas fällt hin-> Ner'zul´s Geist Wird der >Neu Gegner.
Phase 10 40%: Wieder so wie Phase 2 und 5 zusammen. 
phase 11 20%: Er geht Enrage nun gibst AoE.
Phase 12 1%: Gleich ist er tot.

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Jagganoth (4. Januar 2009)

Arthas soll wieder gut werden ?!
Wär'n bisschen sehr kitschig... Außerdem ist er ja nicht mehr der Menschenprinz Arthas von Lordaeron sonder mit dem Lichking verschmolzen.
Man müsste sie also irgendwie trennen. Also sehr unwahrscheinlich, es sei denn da kommt so ein verrückter Gnomen-Ingi mit einem "Persönlichkeitspalter 3000"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

Es wird ein ganz normaler Bossfight wie immer. Kein Serverevent, gar nix. Reingehen, kampf starten, ein paar Kampfphasen (nehme an das sein Drache vorbeikommt) und das wars. 
Und ich bin mir fast sicher das wenn Arthas umfällt ein dunkler Schatten aus ihm rausfährt und wir ihn wie Keal nochmal als Boss bekommen

Und zu dem Arthas wird wieder gut; Selsbt wenn es ihm leid tun würde, ist er trozdem noch ein Massenmörder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (4. Januar 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> aber Arthas hat die Waffe nun mal bei sich und wenn man ihn besiegt da  kann man ihm die logischerweise auch abnehemn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seit wann ist denn WoW logisch? Weißt du eigentlich, wie häufig es Murlocs ohne Augen oder Ghuls ohne Rippen gibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Frostmourne droppt, dann hat Blizzard es wirklich geschafft. Erst verheizen sie alle Bosse, dann alle legendären Waffen. Angenommen es gibt noch 2 Addons, was soll dann werden? Wird Arthas dann von einer 5er Gruppe gelegt? Ist dann ein Random Drop aus dem Maelstrom besser wie Frostmourne? Das haben die beiden echt nicht verdient.
Am coolsten wäre es, wenn Frostmourne droppt, aber eine Questreihe startet, um es zu zerstören. Am Ende bekommt man dann vielleicht einen Splitter der Klinge als Amulett.
Lassen wir uns überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimiteri (4. Januar 2009)

also arthas lacht euch aus und tötet euch alle ihr werdet zu untoten und ende









ne jett ernst arthas 1mrd leben 25mann ini
man kann arthas keinen schaden zufügen bzw er verliert nichts
daas is 1min lang und man muss seinen übelsten fähigkeiten erstmal standhalten
dann kommt darion mograine (oder wie der heißt) mit ashbringer und ein langer dioglog folgt dann wird darion umgebracht und einer ausm raid kann ashbringer für den kampf nehmen (endgeil oder? xD?) ähnlich wie bei quel thas außerdem kommen noch 2 andere legendäre waffen die recht gut sind ein stab und dolch (ashbringer is zweihandschwert) man muss ihn 20mio leben abziehn (2% xD) dann kommen ein paar soldaten des argentumkreuzzuges und kloppen mit auf arthas die machen ihn übelst fiel schaden da die waffen geheiligt sind usw er geht aus 80% runter dann tötet der alle npc´s und man muss ihm kurz wieder standhalten dann verwandelt er alle in untote da er sagt ihr seid würdig meine diener zu sein
der willen der spieler is aber so stark das 20 man nicht verskalvt werden und die anderen 5 müssen umgebracht werden werden aber von arthas wiederbelebt aber einer wird nciht von seinem willen unterjocht bis keiner mehr da die zombi spieler sklaven haben jeweils diefähigkeiten ihrer klasse bloß 10x stärker wenn einer weg is sind die der letze zombi spieler sklave kreigt von arthas aber ein teil seiner eigenen macht und arthas sagt da ihr werdet von eurem eigenen früheren kameraden umgebracht wie lächerlich arthas verliert 10mio hp 1% und gibt sie dem spieler dazu kreigt der spieler viel mehr schaden und macht richtig viel schaden und is locker mit nem boss aus 25naxx zu vergleichen vonner schwierigkeit naja man muss ihn weiter runterhauen auf 75% 750mio leben xD (vieles ham ja aber die von argentumkreuzzug gemacht) dann kommt ein kleines video wie plötzlich sich der himmel über der welt verfinstert und ein shemen von kill jeaden sich mit dem lichkönig unterhält plötzlich komm eine riesige energie säule und der lichkönig velriert 50% seiner hp und is bei nurnoch 250mio leben
man muss ihn aus 200mio runterhaun dann kommt jaina proudmore und unterhält sich mit ihrem früheren freund arthas (wenn ich mich recht erinnere liebte arthas jaina doch oder? wenn ja komm es raus das jaina genauso empfunden hat wenn nich unterhalten die sich nur xD) jaina hilft mit arthas zu killen und er liegt am ende halbtod aufm boden und sagt halt noch irgendwas das er doch unbesiegbar sei usw


----------



## Lycon (4. Januar 2009)

Jagganoth schrieb:


> Also sehr unwahrscheinlich, es sei denn da kommt so ein verrückter Gnomen-Ingi mit einem "Persönlichkeitspalter 3000"



lol made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (4. Januar 2009)

was mir noch einfällt wäre,jetz wo es drachen die schiessen fahrzeuge etc. gibt ,werden die bestimmt auch in den raid auf ihn eingebaut ....


----------



## Rasgaar (4. Januar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Tirion ist TOT, zumindest war er das während dem Wrathgate Cinematic



Das ist nicht Tirion der am Wrathgate stirbt sondern Highlord Bolvar Fordragon.
6! Setzen!


----------



## Turindo (4. Januar 2009)

Die Anderen Encounter des Arthasriads:
1. Wieder son Flickwerk
2. Ein Lich
3. sein Frostwyrm 
4. Bronzebart als Ghule-Zwerg
5. Arthas/Ner'Zul


----------



## Dragonsdeath (4. Januar 2009)

der schrieb:


> wie der kampf ablaufen wird? keine ahnung aber eins kann ich euch sagen:
> 
> wenn frostmourne droppen wird, werd ich mir ernsthaft mal übers aufhören gedanken machen.
> ich mein, das ist DIE waffe! die gibts nur ein einziges mal und der träger müsste theoretisch der neue lichking sein und als boss in eiskrone auf die nächsten raider warten...
> ...


das ist dann aber das gleiche wie mit den illi klingen die sind auch prädestiniert für illi und da kannste mit 80 auch einfach reinrennen und sie dir erfarmen so das sie bald jeder idiot hat

@TE: wie der kampf ablaufen wird weiß ich nicht aber es wird garantiert ein epischer kampf is ja immerhin der lichking^^
vllt bekommt man dann auch unterstützung von nerzhul der sich dann im verlaufe des Kampfes von arthas löst wäre auch cool
aber bis es raus ist muss man spekulieren und das mag ich nicht ich freu mich lieber so darauf und lass mich von blizz überraschen^^


----------



## Hoidu (4. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es so:
Wie bei Harry Potter ^^ tauchen nach und nach die seelen der zuletzt getöteten bekannen helden als geister auf und fangen an den raid zu unterstüzen und so weiter und am schluss stirbt arthas nicht, nein er wird sozusagen mithilfe des aschenbringers gereinigt und von frostmourne befreit, dieses wird anschliessend vom argentumkreuzug entweder genommen und irgendwo weggesperrt ( à la goldene armee hellboy2) oder sie wird im kampf ebenfalls durch den aschenbringer zerstört. 
mein Vorschlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (4. Januar 2009)

der schrieb:


> irgendwann dann in der nächsten erweiterung rennen da unendlich viele 90er in 5er grp rein und dann hats irgendwann jeder grüne kacknub.
> wenn blizzard das bringt, bin ich echt enttäuscht!


Ich will sehen das du mit 80 Sunwell schaffst, Gruß Kil'jeden von mir!


----------



## cortez338 (4. Januar 2009)

Man erfährt  in einer Ally Quest ja auch noch das Muradin lebt. Also könnte ich mit vorstellen das dieser sich in den Kampf einmischt.


Noch ne frage ...... Warum denken soviele das man der Lichking wird nur weil man Frostmourne bekommt ??? Arthas wurde ja nicht der Lichking  weil er das Schwert hatte sondern weil er nach Eiskrone gegangen ist und sich mit Nerzul verbunden hat oder irre ich mich da etwa


----------



## Turindo (4. Januar 2009)

Klar Ner'Zuls geist ist in dem schwert


----------



## Bladirus (4. Januar 2009)

Das mit Frostmourne sollte so schwer zu beschaffen sein wie Atiesh... :S


----------



## Jogl3r (4. Januar 2009)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> hm also ich glaube, dass man artahs auf 3 % oder so runter kloppt und dann kommt so ein event wie bei mal'ganis in hdz4 nur dass arthas sich vom bösen zurück zum guten wendet, oder i-wie so.
> lustig wäre auch eine art des kampfes wie in dem ersten sunwell boss, dass sozusagen erst der ganze raid gegen den bösen arthas kämpft und dann werden ca 10 spieler geportet und kämpfen mit arthas' guten seite gegen den "wahren lich könig" (hab vergessen wie der heisst).




Ist Arthas himself nicht schon lange tot? Meines (geringen) Wissens nach, ist nur Ner´zhul im Körper von Arthas, aber Arthas selber tot. Klärt mich auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Kytrill (4. Januar 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> aber Arthas hat die Waffe nun mal bei sich und wenn man ihn besiegt da  kann man ihm die logischerweise auch abnehemn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ne verfluchte Klinge die eines jeden Helden Seele korrumpiert einfach mal so an sich zu reissen halte ich für Schwachsinn. 
Btw: Frostmourne an sich is nich besonders nur dass ein Teil der Kraft des Lichkings darin ist macht es so mächtig.


----------



## hexenshadow (4. Januar 2009)

Also Frostmourne zu droppen ohne geläutert zu werden is schwachsinn denn.
1.Man würde zum Todesritter Mutieren(siehe WC Kampage)
2.Man müsste zum Lichking werden(seinen Vater ermorden)
3.Das würde die eigentliche Geschichte von WoW auf denn Kopf stellen.


----------



## Kytrill (4. Januar 2009)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> das ist dann aber das gleiche wie mit den illi klingen die sind auch prädestiniert für illi und da kannste mit 80 auch einfach reinrennen und sie dir erfarmen so das sie bald jeder idiot hat
> 
> @TE: wie der kampf ablaufen wird weiß ich nicht aber es wird garantiert ein epischer kampf is ja immerhin der lichking^^
> vllt bekommt man dann auch unterstützung von nerzhul der sich dann im verlaufe des Kampfes von arthas löst wäre auch cool
> aber bis es raus ist muss man spekulieren und das mag ich nicht ich freu mich lieber so darauf und lass mich von blizz überraschen^^




Nur dass die Illi Blades nicht verflucht sind und auch nich von bösen Mächten kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Kytrill (4. Januar 2009)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Noch ne frage ...... Warum denken soviele das man der Lichking wird nur weil man Frostmourne bekommt ??? Arthas wurde ja nicht der Lichking  weil er das Schwert hatte sondern weil er nach Eiskrone gegangen ist und sich mit Nerzul verbunden hat oder irre ich mich da etwa



Nunja man wird nicht direkt zum Lichking aber nunmal zu einem seiner mächtigsten Diener.


----------



## Jogl3r (4. Januar 2009)

Kytrill schrieb:


> Nur dass die Illi Blades nicht verflucht sind und auch nich von bösen Mächten kontrolliert wird.




Welche Böse Macht? Denn wenn Arthas bzw Ner´zhul die Waffe trägt, ist sie böse. Doch wenn man ihn tötet ist er tot und keine Macht mehr im Schwert? 

MfG


----------



## Longinus (4. Januar 2009)

Waffe nicht droppen. Waffe zu uber.
Im Ernst, meiner Meinung nach sollte die Waffe über eine Klippe segeln, oder zerbrechen, in dem Moment, in dem der Lichking tot ist.
Vielleicht wird man ja auch gar nicht unbedingt Arthas töten- sondern den Geist Ner'zhuls. Das wäre nun einmal eine Wende, die mir durchaus gefallen könnte.
Obwohl ich eigentlich imemrnoch der Meinung bin, Arthas zu töten wäre fies. Der tragischste Held der ganzen World of Warcraft, einfach abgeschlachtet.
Kann und will ich nicht sehen.


----------



## Merphidros (4. Januar 2009)

hey ich glaube zutifst das sich die horde und allianz gegen den dunklen lord arthas zusammen schließt und das es extra dafür ein 80 mann raid wird wo 40 allis und 40 hordler mitkönnen!

für diese art von schlacht kann ich mir auch vorstellen das man eine spezielle sprache bekommt mit der mansich unter de fraktionen verständigen kann!

ich kann mir echt net vorstellen das ARTHAS! zu 10 mann oder gar 25 gehen wird 40 finde ich schon passabel aber unpassend! Mann muss ja auch bedenken das frost mourne seelenentzieht!

Und ich stelle mir vor das der kampf gegen ihn eine etwa so zusammengestellte grp brauchen würde:

4-5 tanks die siuch abwechseln damit den healern das healen erleichtert wird 5-6 healer je pro tank einen
rest dds und CC klassen für ADDS USW


SCHöne grüße merphidros


----------



## Turindo (4. Januar 2009)

Man bekommt Frostgramm. dann wird Frostgramm von einem GM weggenommen und man bekommt da Schwert der 1000Wahrheiten^^(s. Southpark)


----------



## Turindo (4. Januar 2009)

Möglicher Weise wird man auch zum ghul, und dann könnte man ja Alli und Horde zusammen legen...


----------



## Palafan (4. Januar 2009)

Ich denke jedenfalls, das man aufgrund der Story einiges zu den folgen sagen kann:
- Arthas wird im oder nach dem kampf (Event?) sterben
- Der geist von Ner'zul wird sich einen anderen Körper suchen

Ich persönlich fände es ja sehr cool, wenn an einem bestimmten punkt des kampfes der kampf beendet, und eine zwischensequenz (wie bei der pforte des zorns) eingespielt wird. Zum beispiel so etwas: Arthas geht zu boden (etwa bei 10%). Aus einem portal erscheinen 3 naaru und beginnen, Ner'zuls Geist aus Arthas Körper zu vertreiben. Tirion Fordring und Darion Mograine haben schon vorher in den kampf eingegriffen und sind immernoch anwesend. Ner'zuls Geist hat Arthas fast verlassen, da erscheint (ACHTUNG!!! Ich lehne mich mit meiner überlegung hier ganz weit aus dem fenster!!!) das kleine Draeneimädchen von den letzten kinderwochen (das, das die hüter der zeit töten wollten) und versetzt den naaru einen schweren schlag. Tirion und Darion versuchen einzugreifen, gehen aber auch kurz darauf zu boden. Das Mädchen nimmt Ner'zuls Geist in sich auf und lässt den Eiskronengletscher einstürzen. Kurz bevor alles unter eisbrocken begraben wird, taucht Jaina Prachtmeer auf und teleportiert alle zur Argentumvorhut. Darion und Tirion stehen wieder auf. Arthas bleibt liegen, hält noch einen kurzen Dialog mit Tirion, Darion und Jaina und stirbt kurz darauf.

Das wäre so meine vorstellung davon, ich weiß, das mit dem kleinen mädchen ist eine sehr komische vermutung, aber wer weiß. Würde mich freuen, wenn es euch gefällt.


----------



## Dömage (4. Januar 2009)

Valinbor schrieb:


> Hm... gute frage...
> Hab gehört dieser typ (sorry ich weiß den namen nicht) mit Aschenbringer kommt und schlägt Arthas 1x weil das Schwert soll ja alle Untoten mit einem Schlag töten.
> Arthas stirbt natürlich nicht, sondern wird gegen seinen "Thron" geschleudert und verliert sofort 70% seiner Gesundheit.
> Weiter weiß ich es nicht, weil ich das von jemandem gehört hab der aufm Beta Server war, und dort soll Arthas wohl schon besiegt worden sein
> ...




OMFG!!!

brich den kontakt zu dem typen ab der dir das gesagt hat! bitte!! bitt!!

abslouter schwachsinn.... aufm beta server hast arti nicht zu gesicht bekommen


----------



## Oshidio (4. Januar 2009)

ich stells mir so vor das am anfang Der Argentumkreuzzug und die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge (und natürlich der Raid) vor Arthas stehen und reden(so wie bei illi). Dann kurz bevor der Kampf beginnt kommen noch die überreste vom scharlachroten Ansturm machen irgendwas. Der Raid is dann von den anderen getrennt
und muss halt alleine Kämpfen. Irgendwann später beschwört Arthas wenn man allianz ist Highlord Bolvar Fordragon oder wenn man horde ist den orc(hab den namen vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Zum schulss schaffen es Tirion Fordring und Darion Mograin wieder in den Kampf zu kommen und Arthas zu Töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApolloxWoW (4. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, dass der Kampf gegen Arthas nicht komplett instanziert sein wird. So in etwa, man muss sich durch die Eiskronenzitadelle durchkämpfen und das erste Team, das es schafft zu Arthas zu kommen muss ihn "besiegen" sodass er durch ne Falle irgendwie rausgelockt wird, und irgendwas zum Looten hinterlässt (zB Frostmourne, welches aber nur einer bekommt und was man in einer epischen Questreihe läutern muss, bei Ashbringer ging es ja auch). Dann wird der ganze Server gephased und die ganzen Spieler und Helden der Horde und Allianz kämpfen gegen Arthas, so dass nur eine einzige Gilde gegen Arthas in seiner Festung kämpfen kann. Und könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass er dann irgendwie geläutert wird, also das Arthas wieder gut wird (und sich aus Schande evtl. selbst richtet) und man gegen Ner'zul kämpfen muss. Der hinterlässt dann aber keinen Loot, oder nur einen Questgegenstand. Zur Eiskronenzitadelle selbst: Fände folgende Bosse cool: 1. Boss Anub'arak der wiederbelebt wurde (Hand aufs Herz, für so einen Oberboss, hat der es nicht verdient von 5 Mann gekillt zu werden) 2. Boss Jüngling Saurfang als Todesritter (Arthas entzieht ihm beim Wrathgate ja wohl nicht umsonst die Seele) 3. Boss Sindragosa und der 4. Boss dann Arthas.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (4. Januar 2009)

Also da Blizz keine 40er innis mehr einführt würde ich hoffen das die Zitadelle zwar mit 10 man zu clearebn its aber Arthas ein zusatzboss ist den es nur im hero modi(25er) gibt...

und dann bitte elendich lang, mit schwerer taktik movement etc. und bitte storylastig .....


----------



## Devin007 (4. Januar 2009)

Der Kampf wird sicher wieder so ein "Special" wie bei Illidan haben, wo dann Maiev (oder wie sie auch heisst >.<) erscheint und mitprügelt. Denn Arthas hat ja wohl genug Feinde, Sylvanas mit den Verlassenen haben ne Rechnung zu begleichen, seit dem Wrathgate Saurfang usw.

Achja und der Ganze Argentumkreuzzug kommt natürlich auch.

Am Ende werden bestimmt mehr NPC auf Arthas hauen als Spieler xD


----------



## Rhaskhur (4. Januar 2009)

ich komm rein arthas tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder
man killt den dann kommt seine Armme und dann steht er wieder auf


----------



## exodit (4. Januar 2009)

wenn arthas wirklich fallen sollte -.- sollte er frostmourne mit letzter kraft in einen felsen rammen, damit es niemand bekommt.^^


----------



## Telk (4. Januar 2009)

Also hab zwar keine ahnung wie der kampf aussehen könnte aber ich hoffe das,dass Ende des kampfes etwa so aussieht:
Arthas geht auf die Knie und Frostmourne bohrt sich tief in den Thron(etwa bei nem halben Prozent)danach reisst Arthas den Mund auf und ein schwarzer Schemen gleitet aus dem Mund von Arthas und man hört während der Schemen durch die Decke der Eiskrone entschwindet eine Stimme die schreit:"Das werdet ihr bereuen! Ich werde euch und den Rest Azeroths ins dunkel stürzen!"dann ist der Schemen weg und der Dungeon stürzt ein und man muss(mit Arthas)aus der Eiskrone fliehen.

Zum Loot sag ich jetz lieber nix.


----------



## Souljy (4. Januar 2009)

bla bla ende der otry flame flame hmm illidan down und dann kam SWP was ma garnicht mit der story die vorher war zu tun hatte toll dann geht arthas halt hop und alle die hier sagen sie wollen frostmourn nie droppen sehen werden es als erste haben wollen wenn es doch so is WoW kann man schon eit TBC nicht mehr der Story wegen spielen oder liest sich einer von euch alle Qusttexte durch alle bücher die umherliegen redet mit jedem NPC und macht jede quest ich glaube nich in dem sinne 

/flame on


----------



## l33r0y (5. Januar 2009)

> oder liest sich einer von euch alle Qusttexte durch alle bücher die umherliegen redet mit jedem NPC und macht jede quest ich glaube nich in dem sinne



Jap, das mache ich! 
Ich habe WoW damals nur wegen der Story angefangen und spiele es auch heute nur wegen der Story!
Deswegen mache ich mir da echt Gedanken drüber was nach Arthas Tot (wenn er denn sterben sollte) passieren wird.


----------



## the Whitewolf (5. Januar 2009)

Beim kampf gegen Arthas hab ich keine Ahnung^^ aber ich behaubte in Sachen _Frostmourne wir droppen_ so aus geht : Arthas hat noch 1% hp tirion Fordring sträkt ihn mitm Ashbringer nieder und schreit was davon das er um sicher zu gehen das nie wieder jmd in den Besitz dieser Macht und somit des Schwertes kommt frostmourne zerstört und dann gibts ne animation und frostmourne ist in tausend stücke zerfallen^^ soviel meine Hoffnug


----------



## Ilunadin (5. Januar 2009)

Donmo schrieb:


> Seit wann ist denn WoW logisch? Weißt du eigentlich, wie häufig es Murlocs ohne Augen oder Ghuls ohne Rippen gibt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vergiss nicht die (humanoiden) geister,denen du eine Kopfnuss geben kannst,aber den Skelettkriegern daneben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und die Basilisken ohne hirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Zum Topic: 100%-1%: Fällt mir nix ein wohl Phasenreich sein
                 1% Fordring taucht auf um Arthas' zur Besinnung zu bringen,Arthas durchbohrt Fordring(der Raid schaut blöd zu),Mograin taucht auf,schnappt sich den Ashbringer und zerschlägt damit Frostmourne,Arthas fällt um,der Geist von Ner zul erscheint  es gibt irgendeinen Dialog und den Rest darf sich Blizz ausdenken XD


----------



## Leetas (5. Januar 2009)

Also das es ein langweiliger A-B-C-Kampf wird kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen!

Also, selbst hab ichs nicht gemacht aber ich hab mir mal ein paar Videos vom Fight gegen Malygos angesehen...

und das sieht alles wirklich nach nem sehr spannenden und kreativ gestaltetem kampf aus.

Ich denke die werden sich für Arthas schwirige und spannende Phasen einfallen lassen.


Ich bin für Arthas als 25mann Raidboss!

Mfg Leetas.     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (5. Januar 2009)

Also ein Serverumspannendes Event wie zu Ahn'Quirai zeiten wäre nicht machbar mit der heutigen Community leider


----------



## Annovella (5. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich wirds n Weltboss wie Taerer, auch in dem schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Ohmnia (5. Januar 2009)

Ich tippe mal drauf dass der Kampf unter vielen Phasen diese 3 Hauptphasen haben wird.

Erstens kämpft man gegen Sindragosa, wenn die Drachenlady tot ist, erscheint Arthas und belebt sie wieder und steigt auf sie auf,worauf man nochmals gegen Sindragosa mit neuen Fertigkeiten kämpfen wird.

Als dann Sindragosa entgültig tot ist fängt der Arthas Kampf an, in dem man erstmal Arthas schwächen muss. Dazu erscheinen NPC die schon genannt wurden und mit Hilfe des Aschenbringers wird Frostmourne erst mal in Stücke zerschlagen, worauf Arthas massiv geschwächt ist und von 25 Mann erlöst wird. Also nix Frostmourne Drop, evtl kann dann am Ende des Kampfes jeder im Raid 1 Bruchstück von Frostmourne looten, welches ein Questgegenstand ist für den man nen Ring (ähnlich der Magtheridon Quest) erhalten kann.


----------



## Crosis (5. Januar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Gute Frage...
> Ich denke das Blizz dort eine neue Art von Event einführt.
> Sowas wie ein Server Event wo alle auf dem Server gefragt sind!
> Das wäre zumindest schonmal eine neue Art von Pve im Sinne von das jeder Arthas in den Arsch treten darf und somit auch seinen Server unterstützt.
> ...


wir bekommen alle ein Illidan-fahrzeug und dürfen arthas in den arsch treten


----------



## Larandera (5. Januar 2009)

naja der Fluch von Frostmourne müsste mit dem engültigen Tod vom Lichkönig (also eig von Ner'zhul)
gebrochen sein und die Waffe demnach so gut wie nutzlos^^



edit: jo muradin wird sicher noch ne große rolle im Kampf spielen =)


----------



## rocktboyy (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo ihr buffis ^^

ich weiß nicht ob das hier steht aber 
ich wette um 500gold mit euch ! das Muradin (richtig???) dieser zwerg da beim kampf eingreif und arthas irgend wie Schwächt und dann stirbt ! damit wir 25 Helden den kampf weiter führen können !!!  dann später kommt singrosa(auch kein plan wie der heißt) dieser drache von arthas ...^^ der wird dann nach einiger zeit von Alextraz dieser rote drache in der drachenöde  (Kein plan wie der heißt^^) abgenommen!


----------



## Lupis (5. Januar 2009)

ich denke das blizzard frostgram als drop ins spiel einbaut.
fänd ich zwar auch ziemlich kacke weils halt DAS schwert ist, aber von wegen das geht ja nicht, weil.. ist ja verflucht und man würde zum lichking: glaub ich nicht, da arthas nichtmehr arthas ist, sondern der lichking, er hat sich ja mit nerzul vereinigt.
ergo: killt man ihn, killt man nerzul. Ist nerzul tot -> zur hölle mit dem fluch


----------



## Focht (5. Januar 2009)

also ich hab das so in erinnerung das ner zhul in der kompletten rüstung und dem schwert ist, also brust armschienen, kopf und schwert.
ich denke mal, das man da von ner ganzen armee von npc hilfe bekommt (forsaken,scarlets, argentum, todesritter,muradin, nen zurückgekehrter auf rache sinnender illidan stormrage, alli und horde) und arthas selbst auch mit fetter untoter unterstützung (ich denke da grade an die masse von orc s aus herr der ringe 3 , vor minas tirith).

ne andere frage: wieso will ihm jeder seinen loot klauen, dem muss doch auf seinem gletscher eiskalt sein, so ohne heitzung.....und da wollt ihr so einen mann mit grauem haar auch noch ausrauben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (5. Januar 2009)

Focht schrieb:


> also ich hab das so in erinnerung das ner zhul in der kompletten rüstung und dem schwert ist, also brust armschienen, kopf und schwert.
> ich denke mal, das man da von ner ganzen armee von npc hilfe bekommt (forsaken,scarlets, argentum, todesritter,muradin, nen zurückgekehrter auf rache sinnender illidan stormrage, alli und horde) und arthas selbst auch mit fetter untoter unterstützung (ich denke da grade an die masse von orc s aus herr der ringe 3 , vor minas tirith).
> 
> ne andere frage: wieso will ihm jeder seinen loot klauen, dem muss doch auf seinem gletscher eiskalt sein, so ohne heitzung.....und da wollt ihr so einen mann mit grauem haar auch noch ausrauben?
> ...


Ich würd ja sagen das Thema Arthas erledigt sich dank Gyrokoptern und Raketen Mounts, Choppern von selbst. Wenn dann mal die Globale Erwärmung einsetzt dann ist erstmal ende mit Frozen Throne. Und dann ist erstens das Wasser immernoch eiskalt und 2. schwimmt es sich mit Rüstung nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja Arthas ist untot aber selbst Untote können nicht unbegrenzt unter wasser bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (5. Januar 2009)

Easy Going wie alles in Wotlk


----------



## Fauzi (5. Januar 2009)

Wieso soll er nicht sterben?
Ist doch der Sinn der Sache, dann wird aus World of Warcraft - World of Blümchenpflücken ^^ Wer zuerst der grösste Blumenstrauss hat und ihn Whisperwind geschenkt hat bekommt free Epic's so viel er will!

Kling komisch  -  ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leveliciouz (5. Januar 2009)

was zwar eh nicht kommen wird was aber richtig fett wäre 
wenn sie es irgendwie so honbekommen
das ein kompletter horde raid von 40 und ein kompletter alli raid mit 40 mann gegen in kämpft
das wäre dann zwar ein reines chaos^^
aber arthas ist einfach DER BOSS und dem entsprechend sollten sie auch den kampf gestalten finde ich
zu frostmourne
einerseits wärs natürlich geil andrerseits isses scheiße weils einfach unrealistisch wäre weil der jenige dann der nächste lich king werden müsste


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Januar 2009)

Auf jedenfall kann man ihn auf nonhero udn hero killen
also 10 / 25 Mann. Für jeden Raidinstanz ist und wird 
es mit 10 und 25 Mann gehen. 

Wir können uns jetzt hier uns alles
herumfantasieren ,aber es wird
sicher alles anderst aussehen.


----------



## Rise Above (5. Januar 2009)

Ich sehs schon kommen... Handelschannel. 17:37 Nachmittag am Samstag: 
"suchen noch 2 imba dds für lich king! plz 4k+ DPS sry für fc!(non hero)"


----------



## SixNight (5. Januar 2009)

Will da jezz auch mal zu was schreiben. ^^ 

Also ich weiß nicht steht es schon fest das man im non hero Modus gegen Arthas kämpfen kann wenn ja is das halt schonmal das schlechteste was geht ^^ 
Arthas is halt mal der boss und sollte finde ich nicht im non hero modus möglich sein.

Ich wünsch mir eig. das der Kampf mind über 20 minuten dauert und das sogar gilden wie grad keine ahnung wie die neue gilde von Kungen heißt 2 Monate dran hängt ich wünsch mir wirklich das der boss endlos schwer ist.


----------



## Schokokuchen (5. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das die kleine sau sich ab ner gewissen prozentzahl einfach verziehen tut... und ein anderer boss kommen wird sodas wir im 3 addon wieder hinterimherr jagen....

Wenn the lichking auftaucht hat er nur 26 mille von daher esay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kytrill (5. Januar 2009)

Lupis schrieb:


> ergo: killt man ihn, killt man nerzul. Ist nerzul tot -> zur hölle mit dem fluch



Nur wenn Ner'zul dann tot ist gibts seine Macht auch nichtmehr ergo: Frostmourne is, wenn es danach nich kaputt geht, nur noch n Stück Eisen. Denn das was Frostmourne so mächtig macht ist nunmal Ner'zul.


----------



## Bihd (5. Januar 2009)

wer weiß also ich denke mal das wenn man ihm das erste mal begegnet das man ihn nicht direkt killt sonder er haut ab oder sowas naja erst ist ja der öbleste dk der ja eigentlich alles kann aber nun ja man wird sehn als ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Nimophelio (5. Januar 2009)

Kiros0017 schrieb:


> eine sache zu Frostmourne:
> Ich gehe davon das Frostmourne droppen wird ABER als Questgegenstand. Und bei einer langen und schwierigen Questreihe versucht man Frostmourne zu reinigen/läutern. Weil jeder der Frostmourne ergreift wird von dem Lichkönig(Ner'zhul) übernommen. Siehe WC Kampagne Arthas. Und wie gesagt SCHWIERIG sodass nicht jeder der Arthas Down hat auch Frostmourne besitzt. Ich gehe in dem fall auch von einer sehr geringen Droppchance aus.  Geringer aus bei den Warglaives.
> 
> Aber wenn Blizzard wirklich so rinfach Frostmourne droppen lässt das man es sofort tragen kann hat Blizzard meiner Meinung nach denn Todesstoß für WoW gesetzt.
> ...


Nein nein...
Ner'zhul gab Arthas das Schwert Arthas hat sich also mehr oder weniger unterworfen.
Wenn allerdings Arthas getötet wird der mit Ner'zhul verschmolzen war wird der Trgäer Frostmourne von Frostmourne verdorben aber nicht von Ner'zhul kontrolliert.
Wäre sozusagen ein neuer Ner'zhul.
Und ich bin immernoch der Meinung das Arthas sterben wird aber Ner'zhul dann in einem Content Patch nach Arthas wiederkommen wird. So im letzten Moment getrennt und so^^.


----------



## Mainrick (5. Januar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Tirion ist TOT, zumindest war er das während dem Wrathgate Cinematic



lolll tirion war gar nicht im cinematic sondern das war BOLVAR FORDRAGON lolll


----------



## Mainrick (5. Januar 2009)

Turindo schrieb:


> Phase1 100%: Arthas spammt Ghule u. ä. wie in bei Warthgate. Jder tote Ghul zieht ihm 0,01% life
> Phase2 80% : Stumfes Rumgehaue, Arthas macht sein Main Target nach 20 sec. lang zum Ghul, halt Mind Control, dess halb ist es wichtig eine Tank rotation zuhaben
> Phase3 50%: Arthas reggt 20%!
> Phase4 70%: Arthas haut wild im Raid rum....
> ...


 omg..... Mograine hat doch Ashbringer abgegeben!!! man Tirion hat jetzt den Ashbringer omfg -.-


----------



## SixNight (5. Januar 2009)

Mainrick schrieb:


> omg..... Mograine hat doch Ashbringer abgegeben!!! man Tirion hat jetzt den Ashbringer omfg -.-


OMFG DRAMA QUEEN

fand die idee von Turindo aber trotzdem ganz gut


----------



## Lucazz (5. Januar 2009)

es wird die neue Art von Raideinheit geben... 20er Raids aus jeweils zwei 10er Raids - 10 Alliierte und 10 Hordler um dem finalen Boss gemeinsam zu besiegen... Dann kommen die einzelnen Aspekte mit ins Spiel und finden heraus dass Malygos nur so böse geworden ist weil er gegen Arthas beim Pokern verloren hat - Nein, keine Ahnung aber ein zusammentreffen zwischen Allianz und Horde wäre ine neue Dimension... Kommunikation benötigt... Wo die Ironie hier anfängt dürft ihr euch selbst aussuchen.

Wer flamet beweist nur dass er selber die Idee hatte jedoch zu langsam mit m posten war.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Give it 2 me if u want 45k instant crits!


----------



## Monoecus (5. Januar 2009)

Blizzard macht das so:

Wenn wir den Lichkönig besiegen, flieht er aus dem Körper von Arthas, der wird wieder normal, Das Schwert löst sich auf und der Raid darf sich seinen T9-Helm looten!


----------



## GerriG (5. Januar 2009)

Frostmourne hat so nichts mit dem Lichkönig zu tun, er könnte auch mit einer Gabel da oben stehen.

Frostmourne ist nur ein verfluchtes Schwert, was die Seelen seiner Opfer aufsaugt und den träger des Schwertes korrumpiert.
(Es wurde warscheinlich von Ner'zul geschmiedet oder verflucht, aber dennoch ist er nicht durch Frostmourne der Lichkönig geworden)
Arthas war zu dem Zeitpunkt ein "Todesritter" (Auch wenn er am Leben ist, zu mindest nie gestorben ist)

Arthas wurde erst zum Lichking als er sich mit Ner'zul vereinigt hat.

So und nicht anders


----------



## Monoecus (5. Januar 2009)

GerriG schrieb:


> Frostmourne hat so nichts mit dem Lichkönig zu tun, er könnte auch mit einer Gabel da oben stehen.
> 
> Frostmourne ist nur ein verfluchtes Schwert, was die Seelen seiner Opfer aufsaugt und den träger des Schwertes korrumpiert.
> 
> ...



Ja, und wenn wir ihn besiegen, flieht Ner'Zul aus dem Körper von Arthas, Arthas wird wieder normal und mit dem nächsten Addon kommt Lordaeron als Gebiet dazu, bzw. die Pestländer sind nicht mehr die Pestländer sondern Lordaeron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (5. Januar 2009)

Lordearon ist schon als Gebiet da.
Silberwald,Tirisfal usw. gehört alles zu Lordaeron.

Es gibt nur Gilneas (Hoffe is richtig geschrieben) das Gebiet ist noch nicht frei geschaltet, das grenzt an Lordearon.

(Dennoch weiss ich nich was der Quote mit dem zusammen hängt was du geschrieben hast) :>


----------



## Monoecus (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab den Quote nur fortgesetzt...


----------



## Allysekos (5. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das wird wie HDZ4,also der Boss ist besiegt,aber statt zu sterben,haut er ab,wie am Ende der DK Questreihe und lässt irgeneine kiste,also da wird eher Frstwyrm als Flugmount droppen anstatt der Runenklinge Frostgram


----------



## Animalhunter (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dafür das es sowas gibt wie bei dk end quest das heisst das man da mit tirion und jaina evtl. in die schlacht zieht und  man auch so nen imba dmg boost buff bekommt. klar da würden die meisten raider einsprüche haben jedoch könnte man ihn wenigstens unabhängig vom equip entgegen treten und sowas wäre doch zumindest beim endboss von nem addon angebracht meint ihr nicht? und wär doch imba wenn alle mit dem gleichem equip ins nächste addon starten nicht? dafür könnte man ja die quest dazu sehr lange und schwierig machen.


----------



## GerriG (5. Januar 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Ich hab den Quote nur fortgesetzt...



Achso, hab ich wohl ein kleinen Brainlag gehabt :>

ich würde in betracht ziehen, das bei dem Content Patch wo Arthas kommt, nen Cinematic kommt wo Arthas gegen Tirion Fordring kämpft und Tirion verliert.(Arthas hat ja am Ende der DK Questreihe gegen Tirion Fordring verloren.)

Der Argentumkreuzzug würd sich dann nach Rache sehnen und nen groß Angriff starten oder so.

Und Arthas könnte dann den Ashbringer droppen.
Ich mein die gefährlichste Waffe für Arthas ist ja der Ashbringer.

Ach keine ahnung, ich würd am liebsten so ein AQ Event haben :>


----------



## Darkblood-666 (5. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber auf der ersten Seite haben die meisten davon geredet wie unbesiegbar athas sein muss und das er abgesehn von Sargeras ja der mächtigste verbliebene Held des bösen ist und so blablubb..

Mal im ernst: Wir haben Ragnaros gekillt und c´thun. Wer die Geschichte kennt weis was das bedeutet.
Ausserdem der Tod des spiels wird nicht sein das Arthas ein normaler Boss sein könnte wie Illidan es war, auch nicht das er frostmourne droppen könnte...
Der Tod von WoW werden die ewig gestrigen sein die sich nicht vorstellen können das die Geschichte nach Warcraft3 weitergesponnen werden könnte. Das Ganz neue übel erfunden werden könnten die es zu besiegen gibt usw.

Aber nein auch ihr kriegt das spiel nicht Tod denn es gibt immer neugierige die dann schon von der art der Geschichte so angetan waren dass sie auch neue Helden und Geschichten gierig aufsaugen.

Ich hab auch immer Gedacht wenn die Ursprünglichen Helden der Drachenlanze nicht mehr in den Forgotten tales auftauchen wär die Geschichte Tot, dann hab ich aber Die Erben der Drachenlanze sowie die Nacht der Drachenlanze gelesen und siehe da die story hat nix von ihrer Faszination verloren.

Hängt euch nicht zu sehr am Gestern auf, es gibt ein Morgen!


----------



## wass'n? (5. Januar 2009)

Ich denke mal der Kampf, so er denn stattfindet, wie so ablaufen wie Blizzard es programmiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tda-Wolfie (6. Januar 2009)

Also eigentlich ist die ganze Idee von wegen "WIR nehmen Nordend ein" schon bissl dumm. (natürlich notwendig fürs Addon)
Aber Arthas Fähigkeiten gehen da weit drüber. Die Frage ist wieviele Untote kann er gleichzeitig befehligen ? Ma angenommen er erweckt jedes Tote Wesen auf Nordend was mal gestorben ist und noch halbwegs vom Knochenaufbau intakt ist. Da könnte er Azeroth 5mal platt machen oder nich ?

Ich will damit nur sagen das WIR nicht Arthas angreifen sollten sondern umgekehrt. 
Sprich: Echtzeit PvE Events für Alle sollten drinne sein. (wenn möglich)

Ein Bossfight für 20Mann ist für mich einfach unvorstellbar immerhin hat er noch Heimvorteil und solange net irgendein übelste Bannspruch von Jaina oder so kommt wärs sinnlos das er nich entkommt aber kann das wirklich wirken ?

Also Arthas komm rauss und spiel mit uns !


----------



## Hinack (6. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube, es würde wie folgt aussehen : "Pew pew , bäms , "OMFG HEAL PLX!" , hihi epix"


----------



## KriegerHeld Reganus (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich Glaube nicht das es ein Event geben Wird aber ich kann mir vorstellen das die "Heldengruppe" erst viele schwierige Aufgaben überwältigen muss. 
Nachdem sie dann bei Arthas ist, und man ihn nach einem Schweren und langen Kampf Beinahe besiegt hat, Silvana kommt, ihn töte und Frostmourne endgültig vernichtet.


----------



## Liberiana (6. Januar 2009)

Sind viele Gute Ideen dabei, wie der Kampf gegen Arthas verlaufen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es kann ja auch sein, dass plötzlich Peter Zwegat vorbeikommt und Arthas zeigt wieviel Schulden er doch hat und Arthas bei dem anblick dieser Zahl ein Herzinfakt bekommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was gejnau Passieren wird, wird allein Blizzard entscheiden...


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Sind viele Gute Ideen dabei, wie der Kampf gegen Arthas verlaufen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


arthas hat bestimmt wie bei switch premiere gekauft und auch einen englischen fußballvereien^^


----------



## PadddYYY.. (6. Januar 2009)

denke auch das das sowas wie aq eröffnung wird wäre mal ziemlich geil..ich hoffe nur nicht das der player dan so was legndäres wie aq bekommt bin jetz noch neidisch auf die skarabäusfürsten x)


----------



## plexen (6. Januar 2009)

Folgendermaßen:

PEW PEW LAZERGUNZ PEW PEW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error3000 (6. Januar 2009)

Falls das Schwert bei Arthas droppt, soll es BITTE auch in der deutschen Version "Frostmourne" heißen und nicht "Frostgram" *kotz*


----------



## The Betrayer (6. Januar 2009)

Error3000 schrieb:


> Falls das Schwert bei Arthas droppt, soll es BITTE auch in der deutschen Version "Frostmourne" heißen und nicht "Frostgram" *kotz*




Dann müsste der Ashbringer in Deutsch auch Ashbringer heißen und net Aschenbringer


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Januar 2009)

yorinaga schrieb:


> moin..
> 
> wenn ich daran denke das man arthas evtl. scho mit 10 mann in den arsch treten könnte... möcht ich gar net weiter drüber nachdenken..
> 
> ...


Ach ich glaube man kämpft mit allen allianz und horde anführern gegen den.. oda Silvanas basht ihn.. oder Uthers geist taucht auf und reinigt ihn ^^


----------



## dietmax (6. Januar 2009)

Blizz hat meiner Meinung nach irgendwas in Planung, mit dem keiner, aber wirklich keiner rechnet. Sowas in die Richtung von dem mit dem kleinen Mädchen aus der Kinderwoche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder es kommt am Ende heraus das der Lichkönig in Wirklichkeit Chuck Norris ist und alles onehittet D:


----------



## Schweers (6. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, Frostmourne wird droppen, aber nur für den Fight selber als legendäre Waffe wie die Waffen bei Kael Thas mit dem man halt ganz am Ende die Seele Arthas zerstört/verbannt oder so. Wenn dann wird es eher ein drop wie "Splitter des Frostmourne" als Schmuckteil geben oder so mit dem Text "Die Energie des Schwertes Frostmourne ist immer noch präsent in diesem Splitter" oder so...

Am Ende dann wird Fordring mit dem Ashbringer kommen und diese Waffe zerstören. 

Wobei, ich hoffe meine liebe Sylvanas wird mit eingreifen, ist ja noch ne Rechnung offen. Da würd ich mich höllisch drauf freuen. 
Wie sie mit ihren Lied erscheint, Arthas irgendwie besänftigt wird und so an schwäche verliert, dass er dann besiegbar ist oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich denke mal, Blizz wird ein Event oder derartiges einbauen. Es wäre einfach nur Dumm wenn sie es nicht machen würden. Weil in vielen Instanzen und Questreihen sieht man Arthas präsenz. Turm, wo Slava von Arthas mit Macht erfüllt wird. Feste Drak wo man sieht wie Drakaru belohnt wird und wie dieser am Ende


*Spoiler*

der Questreihe in Zul Drak gekillt wird von Arhas wenn man ihn besiegt.

*Spoiler ende*

Wäre einfach nur dumm, solche vorarbeit nicht zu nutzen.

Das hab ich in BC mit Kael, Illidan usw. nicht erlebt. Dabei ist Arthas ja netmal erreichbar.



Zum leichten Content:
Ihr müsst mal so sehen: Es ist derzeit ein Karazhan content mit selbst wählbarer Schwierigkeit und das find ich sogar ganz gut. Viele meckern hier, dass alles leicht ist, aber meist spielen die meisten auf easy Modus. Sartharion mit drei Drachen, dass legt erstma. Es ist, im Gegensatz zum content am Anfang von BC, viel schwerer geworden! Oder meint ihr etwa, Magtheridon wäre eine größere Herausforderung zu der damaligen Zeit gewesen als Sartharion mit drei Drachen?
Jetzt stellt euch vor, der content jetzt wär so schwer wie BT oder SBP, was dann das gemecker groß wäre weils dann heißen würde "Ja Naxx10 ist schon so schwer, wie schwer soll den der nächste Content noch werden?"...


----------



## Slatsch (6. Januar 2009)

Eventuell könnte sogar noch Fordragon mit in den Kampf eingreifen, da er nicht unbeding tot sein muss ---> nachzulesen  Hier  relativ am Ende.

MfG
Slatsch


----------



## Thrullala (6. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub eher, dass der Kampf gegen Arthas ein reines Überleben wird...
Man muss ihn in ca 5Phasen eingeteilt auf 80% bringen.Ab da an kämpf man Seite an Seite mit den Anführern des Argentumkreuzzuges.Wie viele waren das nochmal? 3?
Wenn dem so sei , stirbt nach allen 10% einer. 
Wenn Tirion an der Reihe ist zu sterben, ( der letzte der 3, demnach bei 50%) rammt er Ashbringer in den Boden.
Ein Schutzschild ensteht unter dem der Raid unverwundbar ist.
Dann werden alle unter schallendem Gelächter Arthas weggeportet.

Zur Belohnung gibts dann Loot von Tirion...ne Truhe oder sowas in der Art.

Naja...wär halt ne Lösung ohne Arthas Tod... 
Und ich hoffe, dass good old Arthi nicht legbar sein wird...


----------



## dobro (6. Januar 2009)

Mhh versteh den Hype um Arthas nicht.

- War vorher schon ein Arsch
- Wegen seiner Dummheit sind Leute in Nordend umgekommen
- Hat sich nen Schwert besorgt 
- Hat sich mit voll versager Ner´Zhul verschmolzen, der übrigens unter Gul´Dan irgendwann stand...
- Zusammen sind sie jetzt der ultra fiese Lich King....

Freu mich den umzuhaun, is net der schlimmsts. Kil ´Jeaden ist viel stärker würde mit ihm den Boden aufwichen und gibt doch mehr die heftiger sind. Die Geißel is nur nen nebenprodukt von der Brennenden Legion was bissi außer Kontrolle geraten ist.


----------



## Dranke (6. Januar 2009)

Hmm......

ich denke es wird so ein ally und horde zusammen kampf geben gegen arthas... habe ein clip gesehen da kommt dan einer dazwischen und macht alle nieder auser arthas der dan auch wieder in seine festung flüchten kann..
Hm ja Horde und Allianz könnte man gut mal zusammenfügen wie ist mir noch eine frage...vlt wie bg anmelden aber man müsste noch ne riesige schwere qs reihe machen +  noch einige inis machen + + + + + o.O 
dan könnte man sich wie in ein bg anmelden horde und ally wen dan 20 allys und 20 hordis zusammen kämmen vor ein tor.............in eiskrone( aber ne ini oder sowas)  dan müssten die so ein riesiger raid druch kämpfen wie vor illidan NUR VIEL SCHWERER jo dan wär man vor arthas-----( das wäre ja dan ein 40er raid + 20 H und 20 A wäre wirklich GOIL)
JO dan bei 30% oder so kämmen dan so drachen und die könnte man killen und usw dan bei 2 % haut er ab und beim abhauen verliert er noch 1 % dan macht der so ne angstblase(pala) und macht ein ruhestein in die neue 3 erw.......in seine neue hütte^^

AH noch was er wird etwas beim wegfliegen Verlieren..... so eine tasche mit t? drin und noch so epix zeugs aber diemschöne klinge frostmourn hat er gut und SICHER VERPACKT BEI SICH!!!!!(muss es ja, ist ja sein stolz)




Gruss Samsador-Server:  Tichondrius                 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Code Monkey (6. Januar 2009)

sargeras is coming !^^


----------



## Pzeus (6. Januar 2009)

also leute erstmal zu dem Gelabber Frostmourne darf nich droppen...aus logischen Gründen...glaubt ihr das Ragnaros daheim im Keller für jede Raidgruppe ein Hammer bereit hat...oder Illidan Gleven?..ist doch schwachsinnig...der einzig wahre Grund warums nich droppen darf ist das es verflucht ist...da aber der Lichking mit Arthas ein Bündniss eingegangen ist und der dann drauf gehen wird...falls Arthas stirbt...der Fluch gebrochen wird...nur die Frage ist dann obs noch so mächtig ist...ist glaube ich Auslegungssache...die aber wiederrum von Blizz genutzt wird um Frostmourne droppen zulassen...als Anreiz für die ganzen neuen Dk Roxxors Arthas zu legen

dann zu dem Gelabber...Ladida Arthas ist zu mächtig das geht nich...zum Thema Machtverhältnisse...ich hab mächtige Tiergötter der Trollstämme erschlagen...ja sogar einen Gott getötet...habe den Anführer der dunklen Legion getötet...den Verräter niedergestreckt...selbst in der Vergangenheit habe ich große Gegner erlegt...und dann werd ich von ner Elite-Eule solo gelegt...finde den Fehler...

jetzt mal zum Topic...Arthas wird fallen...weil sonst würd Northend ungefähr überrant von Untoten...und dann würden viele Twinker dumm aus der Röhre schauhen...aber es wird ein harter Kampf...ich hoffe das es wird so C'thun mässig oder Kil'Jeaden...richtig fein episch mit Phasen...Taktik...und schöner Gruppenaufteilung...und ich denke Sylvanas wird kommen...ich glaub keine Kreatur auf Azeroth hat ein größeres Bedrüfnis wie sie ihn niederzustrecken...wäre auch eine Art Ironie...das was er geschaffen hat...ist gleichzeitig auch sein Vollstrecker...

Naja all in all...nochmal zu den Logikfanatikern...WoW ist ein PC-Spiel in dem alles möglich ist...das kann ein Hirsch ne blaue Plattenbrust mit sich schleifen...aber natürlich kein Geweih/Steak/Flanke/Hufe/Reste/Innereien...also lasst es mit euren Logikanssätzen...is sinnlos und machts lieber im RL...wäre denk ich auch bei vielen angebracht...hust ist doch logisch das ich erst Daylis mache und dann Hausaufgaben xD hust


----------



## Polllllllllle (6. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe auch auf ein aq-ähnliches-event

dass man dann zum beispiel ein wasser-mount bekommt mit 180% speed oder so
oder ein tunnelgräber-mount, dass sich dann durch verschiedenste berge ins nächste gebiet "durchbohrt" mit 100% speed

oder ein mount was so effekte bietet wie:
unangreifbar wenn aufgesessen
das aussehen des lichkönigs wenn aufgesessen
oder ein debuff der gegner, die einen angreifen während man auf dem mount reitet/sitzt, für 4 sekunden einfriert


oder eben so ein event, das wöchentlich 5/4/3mal startet und dann alle/4/3/2 server jeweils zusammengelegt werden und die jeweiligen raids zusammen gegen arthas kämpfen und arthas dann eben um so mehr leute dabei sind umso stärker ist und dass pro server die gedroppten items einmal/zweimal verteilt werden


EDIT:
stimme meinem vorposter in allen punkten zu!!!


----------



## Dranke (6. Januar 2009)

HI bins noch mal .. bin auf seite (7) ^^Dranke^^

also wie gesprochen von einem Clip hier ist er

http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/wrathgate.xml


----------



## abe15 (6. Januar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Blizz dort eine neue Art von Event einführt.
> Sowas wie ein Server Event wo alle auf dem Server gefragt sind!
> Das wäre zumindest schonmal eine neue Art von Pve im Sinne von das jeder Arthas in den Arsch treten darf und somit auch seinen Server unterstützt.



Stimmt, so ein Event wäre echt mal was tolles, grade weil wir das bei Instanzen wie Sunwell oder Ahn´quirai noch nicht machen durften... ähm Moment *grübel* da war doch was *nachdenk*

Naja aber über die Ironie hinaus: Mich würde es freuen. Ich bin ein sehr Storyinteressierter Mensch, daher müsste das Event allerdings mit Ingamevideos oder Ähnlichem immer Spannend gehalten werden.
Aber bitte nicht wieder so nen Mist wie bei SWP wo man immer Wochenlang vor einem Tor warten musste bis der nächste Boss frei wurde. Ich war zwar damals noch nicht in SW unterwegs aber da ich mittlerweile in einer "High End" Gilde spiele würde mich sowas ärgern, da dann die Amis wieder alle Firstkills abräumen <.<

MfG


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Januar 2009)

ich denke eher das man während dem kampf arthas das schwert aus der hand schlägt und er wieder zur besinnung kommt und dann kämpft der geist des schwertes mit dem schwert das wäre doch möglich. und arthas wird wieder normal!


----------



## Regash (6. Januar 2009)

Kennt ihr eigentlich den ModelViewer?

Da kann man sich alle Modelle und Items und so, angucken.

Auch alle NPCs... Ja, Arthas ist auch dabei!

Und Arthas hat keine Sterbeanimation!

Klar, sie können noch nachpatchen. Aber bisher ist Arthas nicht zum sterben vorgesehen.

Und ich finde das gut so!


----------



## Figetftw! (6. Januar 2009)

Ich denk auch das man ne sehr lange q-reihe machen muss und die ähnlich epochal ist wie die wrathgate q. 

Zum Kampf ansich würd ich sagen das Arthas mehrere Phasen hat und es sich ähnlich schwer gestalten wird wie bei Kil#jaden wenn nicht sogar schwerer.... bei 1% ist dann die macht von Ner Zul und Frostmourne über Arthas so geschwächt das dieser sich von ihrem Einfluss befreit, Ner Zul's Geist flieht und Arthas Frostmourne vernichten wird.... Loot wird irgendeine Kiste sein mit T9 Kopf best ingame Trinkets etc.


----------



## NightCreat (6. Januar 2009)

ich finde das man arthas nur im 25er modus gegenübertreten sollte und das bei der 10er version der instanz der weg zu arthas verschlossen bleibt


----------



## pirmin93 (6. Januar 2009)

ich würd mir auch wenn ich kein wow mehr spiele wünschen, dass es n hdz kampf wäre, dass man mit:
illidan, lady vashj und kael'thas gegen ihn kämpft wie in wc3 in der letzten mission 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wäre hammer ich fänd die idee nich schlecht


----------



## Kamaji (7. Januar 2009)

tank geht ran..
heiler heilen
dd's machen dmg



sry 4 flame xD

also ich hoff es ist die Szene:  Arthas sitzt gechillt mit Frostmourne auf seinem Thron .. vor ihm eine ewig lange gefrorene treppe.. die helden rennen auf den lich könig zu und die Schlacht beginnt
eine Zwischenphase wäre nice bei Arthas wie bei Illidan.. z.b. erinnert er sich an seine Zeit als Prinz Arthas Menethil..doch der ehemalige lich könig fordert ihn zu morden

soweit meine Idee^^


----------



## Tda-Wolfie (7. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich könnte man Arthas Armee ganz leicht platt machen oda ?
"Wtf ? Lichking pwnz @ Silvermoon ? ALLES EVAKUIEREN"
      ------ Zap------- (Durch Portal)
Engpass killt mit Goblintretminen Ftw ^^

Nee aber echt mies wärs wenn er nicht stirbt weil das wär auch die totale verarsche.
Lieber wärs mir wenn irgendjemand vorhätte den Lichkönig zu stürzen um selbst einer zu werden.
So nach dem Motto "Ey yo Ner´zul ! Nimm mich ARTHAS IS LOW UND ALT"
Natürlich kein Spieler xD ... der drückt eine Taste und krieg 2mio Ehrenhafte Siege


----------



## STAR1988 (7. Januar 2009)

Tda-Wolfie schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte man Arthas Armee ganz leicht platt machen oda ?
> "Wtf ? Lichking pwnz @ Silvermoon ? ALLES EVAKUIEREN"
> ------ Zap------- (Durch Portal)
> Engpass killt mit Goblintretminen Ftw ^^



Drogen ?


----------



## óÓ_Yaki_Óó (7. Januar 2009)

Jetzt mal zu dem ganzen frostmorne gelabber.

Wer will das scheißteil? ich bin ein Pala NEED ashbringer!
Ich will arthas vernichten.
Und was den aktuellen besitzer von ashbringer angeht, so könnte dieser ja kurupiert werden von arthi, hauptsache ich bekommen meinen ashbringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten mit ne fetten questreihe woe thunerfury oder mit scheiße teuren mats wie sulfuron


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (7. Januar 2009)

Turindo schrieb:


> Phase1 100%: Arthas spammt Ghule u. ä. wie in bei Warthgate. Jder tote Ghul zieht ihm 0,01% life
> Phase2 80% : Stumfes Rumgehaue, Arthas macht sein Main Target nach 20 sec. lang zum Ghul, halt Mind Control, dess halb ist es wichtig eine Tank rotation zuhaben
> Phase3 50%: Arthas reggt 20%!
> Phase4 70%: Arthas haut wild im Raid rum....
> ...



nunja dies ist schopn sehr specktakulär. vieleicht ist es eher so das er wie in phase 9 die selle von mograin nimmt und nun der wahre lichking kommt also er wieder volle kraft hat und arhtas aus dem körper ´´schmeißt´´ und auch seine selle absorbiert und so man es mit dem normalen lichkönig ohen arhtas zu tun hat


----------



## Makuma (7. Januar 2009)

Wie der Kampf abläuft?
Ganz einfach: Ein Mage (siehe movie Militärviertel) wird Arthas solo legen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne im Ernst. Ich denke da der Kampf gegen Arthas von der Story her gesehn zur Zeit das non plus ultra darstellt wird selbiger auch wirklich EPISCH sein. Mit noch nie da gewesenen Elementen die man sich noch garnicht vorstellen kann.

Bin mir sicher dass ein enorm großes Event starten wird.
Ähnlich Sunwell wird allerdings nicht nur ein Realm zusammen arbeiten müssen, sondern ALLE gleichsprachigen Realms werden in mehreren neuen riesigen instanzierten Bereichen zusammen den Progress vorantreiben. Das gleiche Prinzip wie die realmübergreifenden BGs.
Dazu wird unter Anderem das Sammeln von Ressourcen für riesige Waffen (Katapulte, Zeppeline usw.) gehören, die dann in einer mehrere Tage dauernden Schlacht gegen die Armee von Arthas von einzelnen Raids (Gilden?) auch gesteuert werden. Aus technischen Gründen wieder teilweise instanziert was die Flanken, das Zentrum usw. darstellt. Wer sich bissl mit Militärgeschichte und Taktik auskennt weiß was ich meine^^

Erst wenn diese Schlacht gewonnen ist, ist der Weg frei zu Arthas!


----------



## Crystania (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe: Es wird ein super Event geben, an dem der ganze Server mitarbeiten muss. (AQ, oder das mit den Dailys auf der Insel von Q'D)
Ich hoffe: Es wird ein super Bossfight wie z.B. Kael'Thas, Vashj. Wo auch die ganze Gruppe mitdenken muss. 
Ich hoffe: Es wird eine Pre-Quest geben in der man Kel'Thuzad[25er], und vielleicht noch reingepatchte Bosse legen muss. Natürlich muss die Pre Sinn haben und auch was mit Arthas zu tun haben (So wie die BT-Pre).
Ich vermute: Es wird kein Event geben. 
Ich vermute: Es wird ein Bossfight alá Archimonde.. Ein bisschen decursen, ein bisschen vor den Flammen weglaufen und im richtigen Moment das Knöpfen für den Fallschirm drücken. Der Kampf war nicht schlecht nur hab mir was alá Kael'Thas, Vashj oder Illidan vorgestellt, obwohl selbst der Illidanfight mich nicht gereizt hat. 
Ich vermute: Es wird auch keine Pre geben, da ja eh jede Pre rausgepatcht wurde und selbst für Naxx gibst keine. Für Heros brauch man auch keinen Key, also warum sollte man dem Spieler was in den Weg legen. 
Ich vermute: Das einzige was episch an der "Schlacht" sein wird, ist die Willkommensrede und Abschiedsrede von Arthas. 

Ich glaube/hoffe/denke/meine zu wissen: Blizzard lässt sich was einfallen.


----------



## Polllllllllle (9. Januar 2009)

vielleicht wirds so phasen geben in denen jeweils die mages nicht casten, die warris nicht angreifen, die healer nicht nicht healen könn oder so

wäre auch ne krasse variante


----------



## Magtar (9. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht wird Frostmourne auch nur einmalig dropen - das heißt  nur einmal auf den server also nur eine Person darf ihn  haben 
Der Kampf wie gesagt sollte nicht von nur 10 mann gemacht werden es sollte e schon epic sein - denn Arthas könnte allein mit seiner Ghul arme 10 Leute  platt machen
Es könnte einen Vlt auch Jaina bei den Kampf helfen - ihn zu läutern oder was weß ich da sie ihn ja liebte / liebt ( ka^^) und als dank bekommt man das Schwert oder  so und es wir gereinigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay mit der Warcraft Gesichte hab ich nichts am hut ich hab einfach mal meine Phantasie aufgeschrieben also nicht hauen wenn was falsche dasteht


----------



## Magtar (9. Januar 2009)

Oder Arthas wird mitten in Stormwind stehen er wird vom Gm per .kill / .die gekillt und es regnet Lila Items


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (9. Januar 2009)

Magtar schrieb:


> Oder Arthas wird mitten in Stormwind stehen er wird vom Gm per .kill / .die gekillt und es regnet Lila Items




Wieso lila ich will Orange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magtar (9. Januar 2009)

Naja Es kann auch orange regnen - oder rot o_O


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (9. Januar 2009)

und ganz neu eingefügt ROSA für die  "Warmen Bruder"


----------



## kingkong23 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe Horde und Allianz zusammen.
Und Frostmourne (Frostgram) NUR für dks


----------



## Elegost (9. Januar 2009)

yorinaga schrieb:


> das mit den supporten gabs ja scho bei illi...
> 
> lustig wäre es wenn alle dks im raid plötzlich auf arthas seite stehn würden xDD


für die dk´s wäre das net lustig^^
keiner würde die dann mit in den raid mitnehmen wollen^^


----------



## Krenjin (9. Januar 2009)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Horde und Allianz zusammen.


das wäre mal was, das man arthas nur mit 2 raids legen kann(allies und horde), so ne art thaddius fight oder so
is zwar sehr unrealistisch aber von den dimensionen her angemessen


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich schätze mal der kampf wird mit vielen einfallsreichen phasen ablaufen.
1.Er wird entweder kurz bevor er stirbt, wie mal'ganis abhauen.
2.Oder  er stirbt, sein fluch wird aufgehoben und frostGRAM wird zerstört.
Dann kann man ihn bei nr.1 eine truhe öffnen, worin sich die beute befindet.
oder bei nr. 2 einfach looten.


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Januar 2009)

Also ich glaube Kil'Jaeden mischt sich bei 1% ein und feuert eine Attacke auf Arthas ab,welche Frostmourne zerbricht und die Rüstung zerstörtr,genauso wie Ner'Zhul.Danach verschwindet er wieder da er seinen Auftrag erledigt hat (den Lichkönig unschädlich zumachen).Nun da uns Tirion,Darion und Alexstraza geholfen haben gehen sie zu Arthas eingefrorenen halbtoten Körper.Jetzt folgt ersmal ein langer Text,bei welchem die meisten Gruppenmitglieder schreiben werden:"Hört endlich auf zu da dumm rumzusappeln ihr noobs ich will meine Epics haben".Nach dem Text versuchen die Drei ihre Kräfte zu kanalisieren und Arthas irgendwie wiederzubeleben.
Das Ende ist frei,ob Arthas trotzdem stirbt oder nicht entscheidet der Raid,da diese die Option haben ihm den Gnadenstoß zuverpassen oder eben nicht.Damit hätte man auch Blizzards aussage erfüllt (Ihr dürft selber entscheiden ob ihr Arthas tötet oder nicht).

Der Kampf selber wird schön gestaltet sein.
Mehrere Phasen,die den Raid totale Perfektion abverlangen und auch nur schwer zuknacken sind.
Am Ende jeder Phase(90%,60%,30%) wird Arthas immun gegen Schaden und haut 20 Sekunden lang mit 20% mehr Schaden auf den Raid ein.
Dann gibt es noch drei spezielle Phasen(75%,50%,25%).
In diesen Phasen zaubert sich Arthas ein Eisschild das eine bestimmte Anzahl an Schaden absorbiert.
Wenn dieses Eisschild zu 50% runtergekloppt wurde erscheint entweder Tirion,Darion oder Alexstraza welche das Eisschild zerstören und dann mit dem Raid gegen Arthas kämpfen.Zwischen den Phasen ruft Arthas mehrere Adds aufeinmal.Außerdem wirkt er immer wieder verschiedene Zauber die großen Schaden an verschiedenen Spielern machen.


----------



## Ifrit8820 (9. Januar 2009)

Naja das wird ein Spaß Artas endlich mal in den Arsch treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. Januar 2009)

@  Keksemacher  

Ich würd Arthas leben lassen, er kann ja nichts dafür, er war besessen bzw. ist .


----------



## Ilunadin (9. Januar 2009)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> und ganz neu eingefügt ROSA für die  "Warmen Bruder"


Du meinst palas? 

(Ich konnte es nicht verkneifen XD )


----------



## Magician.^ (9. Januar 2009)

40Mann, 30mins kampf.... bäm das wäre doch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothron-Other (9. Januar 2009)

yorinaga schrieb:


> moin..
> wenn ich daran denke das man arthas evtl. scho mit 10 mann in den arsch treten könnte... möcht ich gar net weiter drüber nachdenken..
> 
> 
> ...



Meine ich auch mit 10  Mann gegen so einen Boss. Bei Illi waren es ja schon 25.

40 müssten es zwar nicht unbedingt sein 30 wäre auch ok, wird aber bestimmt net kommen.


----------



## Shurycain (10. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe auch auf sowas wie das AQ Event, und das nur einer das Schwert griegt und der dann auch den Titel Lichking griegt, und das Schwert nicht mehr droppt.

Anderes Thema,

Ich finde es bisschen schade für uns Caster, bei TBC waren die Warglaves DIE Waffe(n) und jetz wird es warscheinlich Frostmourne sein, aber wieder nur für Melees. Würde ich über ne Legendary Waffe für Mages freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Shury


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (10. Januar 2009)

also ich fänds geil wenn erstmal eine lange questreihe bestritten werden müsste um ashbringer zurückzu holen und eine waffe gegen nerzhuls zu entwickeln
wenns eine Gilde geschafft hat und arthas angreift werden plötzlich alle spieler auf dem Realm die lvl 80 sind dahin geportet...

Arthas trifft Server mit "Serververbindung unterbrechen" kritisch für STROMAUSFALL! Server stirbt.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (22. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich habe diesen Thread seit längeren Verfolg, und auch andere Threads.
Einige sagen ja, das Arthas Frostmourne droppt, aber ich stelle mal eine andere Theorie in dem Raum, aber dazu später mehr.
Also ich Stelle mir den Kampf so vor:
25(oder 40?)wackere Helden Stehen vor Arthas, Arthas erzählt sowas wie "Er könne nich besiegt werden, und anderes blabla.
Dann beginnt der Kampf, und unsere Wackeren Helden kämpfen Arthas auf 50%
(Von 100 zu 50% gibt es aber viele unterschiedliche und schwer zu meisterne Phasen(Was für welche weiss ich nicht, vielleicht sowas wie er belegt 10 Spieler aus dem raid mit einem dot, der solange tickt bis er die Phase wechselt) und andere Haarsräubende und schwer zu meisterne Phasen)).
Wenn er 50% erreicht hat, zündet er eine Attacke ähnlich wie Malchezar in Kara, also alle Spieler haben nur noch 1 HP, und dann fängt er an eine Nova zu casten, doch wow wäre nicht wow, wenn nicht noch was kommen würde was unsere wackeren Recken rettet. Und zwar denke ich das in letzte Sekunde Morgraine Jr. erscheint und seine Antimagische Hülle zündet um unsere Helden zu retten.Desweiteren erscheinen viele Kreaturen die was gegen Arthas haben, und ihn tot sehen wollen(Tirion Fordring, Alexstraza(richtig geschrieben?), vielleicht Thrall, König von Sturmwind, Sylvanas, und andere.) Arthas stärkt sich, und unsere Helden gehen gemeinsam gegen Arthas vor, wieder mit vielen Haarsträubenden Phasen, dann bei 5% beginnen Arthas und Tirion einen Dialog. Nach den Dialog fasst Tirion einen Entschluss, und will mit Ashbringer und der kompletten Macht des Lichtes Arthas besiegen. Er rennt auf Arthas zu, die beiden mächtigen Klingen Frostmourne und Ashbringer treffen sich, und zersplittern beide in tausende von Teilen, und Tirion besiegt mit seinen letzten Kräften Arthas, Arthas stirbt. Tirion lebt noch für ein paar Augenblicke. In diesen Augenblicken erscheint der Geist von Mograine Senior und die beiden halten ebenfalls einen Dialog, woraufhin Tirion auch stirbt, und als Geist neben Mograine wieder erscheint. Die beiden bedanken sich bei allen und gehen dann zurück ins Jenseits. 
Jetzt zu meiner Theorie: Wie wäre es denn, wenn es nicht Frostmourne als Waffe gibt, sondern Ashbringer?
Beim Kampf sind ja dann Ashbringer und Frostmourne zerbrochen, aber mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,1% liegt der Griff von Ashbringer noch auf Arthas Thron. Ein Held kann diesen Griff looten, und dieser startet dann eine Questreihe, in der man Ashbringer wiederherstellen kann(natürlich nicht solch 0-8-15 Questreihe, sondern eine richtig epische(Man muss dann zum Beispiel in jeder Raidinstanz in wow Material sammeln) und wenn man das alles erledigt hat, dann hat man die Legendäre Waffe die man von Arthas angeblich bekommen soll.
Das wäre meine Theorie über Arthas Kampf!
Würde mich über nette Kommentare und vielleicht ein paar Verbesserungvorschläge freuen!

P.S. Alle die einfach nur ihre Unqualifizierten Kommentare hier lassen wollen, LASST ES!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Lell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (22. März 2009)

also ich fänds cool wenn  man wieder so nen 40mann raid wie bei zul gurub oder so aufstellen müsste! es wäre zwar schwer aber ich meine es is arthas wenn da so ne 10mann gruppe ankommt lacht der doch! das mit nem serverévent glaub ich nicht kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen wie es mit dem loot usw. funken sollte! Aber ich bete zu gott das man nicht auf irgendtwelcehn panzern oder so fahren muss im fight...-.- Eine weitere idee wäre wenn man mit 25 leuten in die inni kann dann während des fights oder am anfang noch 25 alli chars dazukommen! natürlich keine richtigen aber halt so npc's! bei diesem event in der drachenöde läuft es ja auch ungefähr so ab! also thrall hat ein paar homies dabei (man selber) und der könig von sw ka wie der heißt mit 25 npcs^^ bei den allis natürlich andersrum... und dann geht der fight los!wenn arthas dann stirbt , "stirbt" mit ihm frostmourne und so is das problem auch irgendtwie gelöst ^^ oder arthas überlebt irgendtwie flüchtet und hinterlässt dann so ne truhe wo loot drinne ist


----------



## Edou (22. März 2009)

Hallo also ich möchte mich gern zu dem thread äussern

1.Der kampf gegn Arthas wäre ein cooles world Event aber dennoch werden sich viele spieler wieder aufregen (siehe geißel event)
daher denke ich dass es ein Raid geben wird nen 10ner un nen 25 (den nen 40er wie damals wird es vorerst denk ich auf jedenfall nicht mehr so schnell geben)
2.Dass das Frostmourne (Frostgramm=doofer name)Droppt wäre ok aba vielleicht unter 1000 raidler  so 1 mal dann hab ich vor nen paar seiten gelesen dass das Frostmourne nur für dks  gedroppt werden sollte dass fin ich nicht grade toll,,,den Dk´s sind eh ziemlich Imba drauf und dann solltn sie noch mehr bevorzugt werden (nicht falsch verstehn mein main ist slebst nen Dk) ne danke dann denkt sich so ein krieger ach dann kan ja nen dk tanken der bekommt doch so oder so dass Frostmourne....nicht falschversehn den natürlich ist en kriger nen besserer tank xD
Dennoch wenndas Frostmourne droppt sollte es noch ne laaange  reihe geben dass es die macht verliert dann muss man irgentwo hinlatschen und sachen machen damit es wieder macht bekommt den wenn es das direkte shwert wäre macht dann einer 20k dmg neee sollte schon so im Rahmen bleiben ok dass war erstmal meine meinung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzerknacker (22. März 2009)

Ich schätze mal, dass irgendwann im Kampf Tirion auftaucht und Ashenbringer opfern wird, um damit Arthas zu töten.Natürlich wird Frostmourne dabei auch zerstört, da es ja irgendwie mit dem Lich-King verbunden ist.


----------



## Edou (22. März 2009)

Ja kann von mir auch aus zerstört werden dass man den griff looten kann und dan wie oben gesagt ne llange q reihe macht um ein teil der macht wieder ´´schmieden ´´ zulassen


----------



## Hell's Lord (22. März 2009)

Hey!

Also, meine Vorstellung sieht in etwa so aus:

Es wird einen 40 Mann Raid geben. ( Und zwar NUR 40! ) 
Die Zitadelle wird mehrere Bosse beinhalten, so wie bei Naxx. 

Der Kampf selbst wird sehr langwierig, manafressend und höllisch schwer sein. Zwischendurch wird es mal eine Zwischensequenz geben, so à la Illidan.

Es wird auch eine Jump 'n Run Phase à la Heigan der Unreine geben, nur halt sehr viel schwerer. Auch wird es weit schlimmer sein, wenn ein Raidmitglied stirbt, weil zwischendurch immer wieder mal einige Spieler an Runen stehen müssen (also einen Zauber kanalisieren) um eine Barriere gegen anstürmende Frostwyrms aufrecht halten zu können, oder so ähnlich. Deshalb wird der Verlust von Spielern verheerend sein, da dann Tanks/Healer oder DD's fehlen, die benötigt werden, um überhaupt in die nächste Phase zu kommen, bei welcher die kanalisierenden Spieler wieder "freigegeben" werden.
Am Ende, also bei 1 %, wird Arthas neutral.

Er beginnt das Ende von Azeroth zu prognostizieren und textet halt ein bisschen.
Am Ende verkündet er, dass er die Schmach, getötet zu werden, nicht ertragen kann.

Darauf begeht er Harakiri. (Für alle dies nich wissen, man kniet hin und sticht sich das Schwert in den Bauch. Stammt von den Samurais.)
Dabei zersplitter Frostmourne in tausende Stücke und Ner'zuls Seele flüchtet.

Eventuell, um die ganzen *mimimi giev lädschändäry eitem* Kiddies zu beruhigen, könnte man es noch so richten:
Es wird dann eine Kiste mit Loot zurückbleiben. Es besteht die Chance, dass in dieser besagten Kiste ein kleiner Splitter von Frostmourne steckengeblieben ist. Dieser hat eine Dropchance von 0,01 oder so. Auf jeden Fall ist er verdammt selten, so dass ihn wirklich nur wenige Spieler (2-5 pro Server) erhalten können.

Mit diesem Splitter startet eine höllenlange Questreihe, bei der man unendlich viele Mats zusammenfarmen muss. So à la Sulfuras/Atiesh/Thunderfury, nur halt noch viel aufwändiger.
Am Ende dieser Questreihe kann dann mit dem Splitter und den Mats ein klassenspezifisches, legendary Item erstellt werden. So wäre das Problem vom *besonders, aber nicht Lichking* - Dasein gelöst. 

Sodala, das wär meine Vorstellung, so fänd ichs Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg, Hell's Lord


----------



## Hell's Lord (22. März 2009)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, verdammtes Internet -.-'


----------



## Doodlekeks (22. März 2009)

Jacktheriper schrieb:


> hoi
> 
> war bei den Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth und vom schädel des Guldan auch warum aufreggen
> 
> ...



Schädel des Guldan ist meiner Meinung nach noch ein mächtigeres Item als Frostmourne

Edit: Ich glaube es wird dann so ablaufen, dass Tirion frostmourne zerstört wodurch auch Ner'zuls Seele frei kommt und Arthas, weil er eigentlich nur eine Marionette vom Lich King war, stirbt und dadurch das Ner'Zuls Seele frei kommt kann sich Blizz noch ne neue Story mit nem neuen Lich King ausdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenori (22. März 2009)

So dann poste ich mal meine vorstellung vom Kampf gegen Arthas und das drumherum (habe net alle posts gelsen vorher also kann ich nicht ausschließen das nicht einige ideen denen meiner vorposter ähnlich sind)

Vorab, man muss die Inni nicht alleine absolvieren, sondern man bekommt Hilfe von Tirion,Morgraine,Alexthraza (am anfang in menschlicher gestallt),Krasus (auch erst menschlich),Rhonin und auf Horde Seite Sylvanas (die ja bekanntlicherrweise einen riesen Hass auf Arthas hegt) und auf Allianz Seiten kommt Jaina dazu (die seid des ausmerzen stratholms und des mordes an uther auch nichma gut auf ihren freund aus jugend zeiten zusprechen ist). 

Der Öffnung der Innis ist ein event vorrausgeagang, in dem die Ritter der Schwarzenklinge und der Argentumkreuzug die übermacht über den Großteil Eiskrones errungen haben und ein gemeinsames lager auf dem hof der zitadelle errichtet ham.

Die Inni:

Nach etwas Thrash kommt man in einen großen runden Raum mit 4 Eingängen, die beiden rechts und links zudem den man als Eingang nutzte sind verschlossen, aus dem gegenüber kommt wenn alle den raum betreten haben, Arthas. Nach etwas geschwaffel zwischen ihm und Tirion verlässt er den Raum zünisch lachend und die 2 geschlossen eingänge öffnen sich während die anderen beiden sich schließen. Aus den beiden Eingängen kommen parallel 2 Untote, ein Orc und ein Mensch, es sind lord bolvar und saurfang jr., die beiden die bei der schlacht um die pforte des Zorns gefallen sind. Auf Horde Seite kämpft man gegen Sauerfang während die Npcs Bolvar erlegen, auf Allianz seite umgekehrt. Die beiden Teilen sich die Lebenspunkte, also gehen sie gleichzeitig down. In dem Moment öffnet sich das Tor in das Arthas verschwunden is. Kurze zeit nach dem sie down sind strömen aus den beiden eingängen aus denen sie kamen untote ohne ende, nach knapp einer Minute untote bomben öffnet Rhonin ein Portal nach Dalaran aus dem ca. 10-20 Magier kommen, die sich dann zusammen mit Rhonin um die Untoten kümmert. man zieht daraufhin mit den andren npcs weiter, durch das tor in dem arthas verschwunden war.
Im nächsten raum, den man nach einigen thrash gruppen aus nerubern erreicht, wartet ein tot geglaubter bekannter, Anu'barak, der ähnlich wie Keal'thas seiner Zeit noch einmal ins geschehen eingreifen möchte. Während des kampfes wird man (ähnlich wie bei archimonde) von aus dem Boden kommenden stachekn verfolgt, die man abschüttelnn muss, wenn man doch getroffen wird werden 80% der lebenspunkte abgezogen und anu'barak erhält für jeden der aufespießt wird einen buff der seinen schaden um 10% erhöht. Nach dem er down ist stößt noch ein letzter stachel aus dem Boden der Sylvanas/Jaina direkt trifft. Diese verfällt dann in einen bewusstlosigkeits zustand und wird von 2 von tirion gerufenen argentumheilern aufgepeppelt. Arthas tritt während dessen auf einen Balkon und verspottet sylvanas/jaina die in dem moment erwachen, sylvanas bringt mit ihren ersten qualvollen worten eine weitere hasstirade hervor, während jaina eine herzenszereißende offenbarung ihrer liebe zu ihm bringt (als er noch nich der lichking war) arthas lässt beides unbeeindruckt und verschwindet wieder.
Sylvanas/Jaina wird erst einmal in dem Händen der heiler gelassen und von denen weiter aufgepeppelt während man mit Tirion,Morgraine,Krasus und Alexthraza weiter zieht.
Man kommt daraufhin an die frische luft, wo schon arthas persöhnlicher frostwyrm als nächster boss auf einen wartet. Da es hier genug platz gibt, steigen Krasus und Alextraza in ihre Drachengestallten und tanken den Wyrm. Die Meeles, Tirion und Morgraine bekommen von Alextraza Drachen gesponsert, auf denen können sie ganz normal kämpfen, gibt also nicht wie bei malygos sonderfertigkeiten. Nach dem der wyrm am bodenliegt gehen Alexthrasa und Krasus in die Menschengestalt zurück, plötzlich kommt arthas und erlegt alle drachen auf denen die meeles vorher geritten sind und verwandelt diese in frostwyrms die dem raid stark zuschaffen machen und von den lebenspunkten alle genauso stark sind wie der boss, alextraza und krasus entschließen sie hinzuhalten und man läuft mit Tirion und Morgraine weiter.
Man kommt danach einen länglichen Raum an dessen ende sich eine Treppen zu einem verschlossenen Tor befindet. Auf einer Anhöhe in der Mitte des Raums steht *Prinz Theraldis, der Anführer der San'layn* der als letzter Boss vor Arthas steht und einen Harten brocken darstellt. Nach dessen fall öffnet sich das letzte Tor und Morgraine und Tirion diskutieren über ihr vorgehen und entscheiden schlussendlich nicht auf verstärkung zuwarten sonder mit den Spieler zusammen angreifen sollte, nicht das arthas noch abhaut.
Arthas wartet schon ungeduldig auf die Spieler und ihre Verstärgung, er Thront erhaben auf dem Frostthron der am ende einer treppe steht, die sich ab der mitte des Raums nach oben erstreckt. Er tritt der Stufen langsam runter und hält dabei einen Monolog darüber was es für ein fehler gewesen sei hier aufzutauchen. Danach beginnt die erste Phase, in der er nach und nach alle 5% einen Spieler einfriert, die eingefroren spieler haben erst einmal keine möglichkeit zuentkommen und fristen ihr ödes dasein. Nach den ersten 5% fällt auch das tor zu. Zusätzlich verteilt er am laufenden band flüche und krankheiten die den raid enorm schwächen. Auf 70% friert er plötzlich Morgrain und Tirion ein. 5% später dann den noch nicht eingefrorenen rest des Raids. Daraufhin beginnt er Frostmourne bedrohlig in die Luft zuhalten während es anfängt weiß zuglühen. Er ist dabei den vernichtungsschlag gegen die Spieler zurichten, doch plötzlich gibt es eine Art Erdbeben das Arthas dazu bringt seienn cast zubeenden. Sprengt ein Großteil des Daches weg, durch dieses sehr große Loch kommen Alexthraza und Krasus mit Sylvanas/Jaina und Rhonin auf ihrem rücken angeflogen. Krasus landet und lässt Rhonin und Sylvanas/jaina absteigen, während Alexthrasa mit ihrem flammenatem die Eisblöcke schmelzen die die Spieler einschließen. Danach geht der Kampf weiter, Arthas verliert rasend seine lebenspunkte durch die mächtigen Angriffe der Npcs bis er auf 50% angekomm ist. In dem Moment fängt er an Schmerz urchdrungen zuschreien und eien stimmte ertönt die arthas auffordert ihn nicht zuenttäuschen, es stellt sich heraus das der geist von ner'zhul zu ihm spricht. Arthas greift auf dessen Kräftze zurück und gerät in einen Art Enrage in dem er Und Frostmourn anfangen zuglühen.Ab hier tankt Morgraine. Arthas fängt an unkontrolliert Todesmantel um sich zuwerfen der Spielern 90% des lebens abzieht, bis rhonin ein magisches schild um die spieler wirft das sie davor immun macht. Bei 30% beginnt Arthas einen mächtigen Angriff mit dem er es schafft morgraine fast zutöten er sinkt in die knie und fällt in ohnmacht. Tirion übernimmt danach wut entbrannt das tanken. Arthas legt in dieser Phase sein hauptaugenmerk darauf die Angriffe Tirions zu parieren da er weiß das ein direkter treffer durch den ashenbringer fast tödlich wäre. Doch bei 10% geschieht es doch, Tirion trifft Arthas direkt in die Brust. Arthas fällt zuboden mit nur noch 1% leben. Statt Arthas zutöten rammt Tirion den Ashenbringer in Frostmourne wobei beide waffen zerstört werden. Man sieht danach Ner'zhuls Geist aus den splittern Frostmournes nach oben steigen. Tirion wirkt ein helles Licht das den Geist auflöst. Arthas liegt immer noch auf den Boden und Sylvanas/Jaina treten auf ihn zu. Sylvanas schreit:"Für die Verlassen!" und schießt einen leuchtenten Pfeil auf ihn der ihm den Rest gibt. Jaina sagt zu ihm: "Arthas, das Blut deines eigenen Volkes klebt an dir. Du hast uns verraten und an den Rand der ausrottung getrieben. Du hast es nicht anders verdient!" Danach wirkt sie eine mächtige Arkane Explosion die Arthas tötet.

Daraufhin folgt eine Lobesrede Tirions, und schlussendlich fällt ein helles licht durch ads loch in der Decke ein!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Prinz Theraldis, der Anführer der San'layn: Prinz Theraldis ist bekannt aus dem Video in dem er mit 3 weiteren Arugal wiederbelebt, dass er anführer der san'layn ist hab ich mir ausgedacht!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rechtschreibfehler können in Dalaran in Embleme des Heldentums eingetauscht werden!


----------



## MadRedCap (22. März 2009)

Wird so ablaufen: 10 oder 25 Mann rennen rein, kloppen Arthas first try um, weil jeder den Ensidia-Guide vom PTR schon 5-mal gesehen hat und wiederholen das Woche für Woche, bis jeder Paladin, DK und Krieger Frostmourne doppelt und dreifach hat.
Dann kommt das neue Addon und spätestens auf Level 88 tauscht man es gegen eine grüne Waffe aus.

Ich hoffe, das ich mich irre!


----------



## chinsai (22. März 2009)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch auf sowas wie das AQ Event, und das nur einer das Schwert griegt und der dann auch den Titel Lichking griegt, und das Schwert nicht mehr droppt.
> 
> Anderes Thema,
> 
> ...



Mit Ulduar gibts ne neue Version von Atiesh, halt als Streitkolben.

Hoffe der Kampf wird ein 40 Mann Raid, wovon jeder eine irsinnig lange Pre geamcht haben muss um das Vertrauen bei Fordring und Morgraine zu erlangen oder oder sowas in der Art (alle Raid und Heros mal durch).
Der Kampf sollte etwas sein was es noch nie gegeben hat, etwas neues und einzigartiges, aber auch extrem schweres. Frostmourne könnte schon droppen, aber dann in einer "besudelten" Bersion und episch, die man dann irgendiwe reinigen muss und dann nur einen Bruchteil der alten Macht hat, also ein bisschen stärker als epische Sachen, aber auch als episch markiert.


----------



## jay390 (23. März 2009)

Xenori schrieb:


> So dann poste ich mal meine vorstellung vom Kampf gegen Arthas und das drumherum (habe net alle posts gelsen vorher also kann ich nicht ausschließen das nicht einige ideen denen meiner vorposter ähnlich sind)
> 
> Vorab, man muss die Inni nicht alleine absolvieren, sondern man bekommt Hilfe von Tirion,Morgraine,Alexthraza (am anfang in menschlicher gestallt),Krasus (auch erst menschlich),Rhonin und auf Horde Seite Sylvanas (die ja bekanntlicherrweise einen riesen Hass auf Arthas hegt) und auf Allianz Seiten kommt Jaina dazu (die seid des ausmerzen stratholms und des mordes an uther auch nichma gut auf ihren freund aus jugend zeiten zusprechen ist).
> 
> ...



klingt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (23. März 2009)

arthas sollte man nicht besiegen können, er müsste irgend einen debuff haben von sylvanas oder so, udn dann kämpft man gegen ihn, und weil er geschwächt is am schluss flüchtet er!


----------



## Deanne (23. März 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> klingt cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag mal, muss man für einen einzigen (nicht mal richtigen) Satz gleich einen Full-Quote machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Xenori: Wirklich schöne Idee. Ich kann mir das Szenario richtig vor meinem inneren Auge vorstellen. Vor allem die Zerstörung Frostmournes finde ich sehr gut, da so der Aufstieg eines neuen Lichkings verhindert wird.


----------



## Deepender (23. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sag mal, muss man für einen einzigen (nicht mal richtigen) Satz gleich einen Full-Quote machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klingt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (23. März 2009)

Das mag zwar jetzt etwas heftig klingen aber ich denke es wird so ablaufen:

Darion Morgraine und Tirion Fordring werden uns im Kampf helfen. Darion von Anfang an und Tirion erst am Ende.
Dabei stirbt Darion durch Arthas und seine Seele wird von Arthas benutzt um sein Frostmoune stärker zu machen (eine Art Seelensaugerbuff). Und am Ende zerstört Tirion Frostmoune mit der Macht des Aschenbringers auf das sich das Übel nie wieder erheben kann und die Seele von Darion wird letzendlich erlöst.


----------



## jay390 (23. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sag mal, muss man für einen einzigen (nicht mal richtigen) Satz gleich einen Full-Quote machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja muss man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Muss ich gleich nen roman als antwort schreiben??


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (23. März 2009)

Großes danke an alle, die hier ihre Meinungen und ihre Hervorragende Ideen gepostet haben, ich fand einige Ideen extrem genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, blizzard wird eh wieder das machen, was sie immer machen.

Arthas wird ganz einfach mit 25 Leuten zu killen sein, Arthas hat nur 5 Phasen, es wird 1-2 Npcs geben die uns beim Kampf unterstützen werden.
Nach Arthas Tot wird es mit 15% Wahrscheinlichkeit Frostmourne geben, und jeder 2 auffen Server rennt dann mit Frostmourne rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Lell


----------



## Dranke (23. März 2009)

ATHAS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe da gibt es einen special raid wo 200 leute mit machen.... der kampf wird so 45mins gehen dann haut er bei 5% oder so Ab mit seinem dingsbums Frostwyrm...der dan feuer(eis) spuckt und den ganzen raid killt und ende nexte erweiterung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (23. März 2009)

yorinaga schrieb:


> das mit den supporten gabs ja scho bei illi...
> 
> lustig wäre es wenn alle dks im raid plötzlich auf arthas seite stehn würden xDD



Dann hätten 40 Mann Raids ja schon knapp 20 Mann gegen sich xD



> und jeder 2 auffen Server rennt dann mit Frostmourne rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das denke ich leider auch... sämtliche DK's und alles, was 2Händer tragen kann, werden das Ding in Händen halten, die neue Erweiterung kommt und nach 10 Tagen farmen haufenweise 5er Gruppen die Instanz ab und holen es für Twinks...

Na gratulation Blizzard, ihr werdet euer bestes Spiel zu Grunde richten!


----------



## apfelshorle (23. März 2009)

Ganz klar:
Blazer, Jaina und Thrall kommen und nuken ihn um. Blazer ist jetzt der Ashbringer und damit sehr mächtig.
Die gesamte Welt wird instabil und es kommt zu einem Massensterben.
.
.
.
halt, sowas gabs doch schon irgentwo...
lasst euch halt überraschen :-)


----------



## Thorat (23. März 2009)

der schrieb:


> wie der kampf ablaufen wird? keine ahnung aber eins kann ich euch sagen:
> 
> wenn frostmourne droppen wird, werd ich mir ernsthaft mal übers aufhören gedanken machen.
> ich mein, das ist DIE waffe! die gibts nur ein einziges mal und der träger müsste theoretisch der neue lichking sein und als boss in eiskrone auf die nächsten raider warten...
> ...



Wieso hast du dann nicht schon aufgehört als Illidan die Warglaives droppen liess? Von denen gibts schliesslich auch nur 1 Paar...


----------



## Teradas (23. März 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Ich denke/hoffe, dass mindestens Tirion Fordring dabei sein wird und den Ashbringer schwingt, und Darion Mograine wäre auch schön ...
> ...


Wenn einer von denen dabei ist dann auf jeden Fall auch Tirion+Fordring,weil Tirion ja vom Lichkönig(Arthas) "ausgenutzt" wurde.


----------



## Orgoron (23. März 2009)

Denn werd ich mit der Angel onehiten was soll da passieren ?



Grüsse


----------



## Teradas (23. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sag mal, muss man für einen einzigen (nicht mal richtigen) Satz gleich einen Full-Quote machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo fande das auch richtig gut gemacht.
Nur ein paar Bosse darunter auch einer wie du beschrieben schwerer nähmlich der vor Arthas,die anderen nach meinem Sinn auch relativ schwer.
Und Arthas kann bei dir zum glück NICHT Frostmourne droppen


----------



## Ridox (23. März 2009)

naja, ich denke mal der Kampf wird klar sein;
als erstes der normale Kampf gegen ihn und seinen Frostwyrm
dann kommen ein paar zur Hilfe im Kampf gegen ihn, z.b. Tirion oder Darion oder sogar Muradin;

aber war Arthas nicht mal Paladin?

also bei 1 % Angstblase und Ruhestein^^ zürck bleibt eine Kiste mit Loots (Frostmourne natürlich ausgeschlossen)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Mojo (23. März 2009)

cool wär auch wenn Arthas alle anderen nordend raid boss wiederbelebt und man die umkloppen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

        also  maly   kel    Archavon  satharion  und die bosse diew noch kommen

natürlich mit neuen bzw. veränderten fähichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tontof (23. März 2009)

ich fänds auch noch nett wenn anub'arak noch mal auftauchen würde, denn der ist ja immerhin einer der mächtigsten Freunde von Arthas


----------



## Xenori (23. März 2009)

die bosstaktiken sind bei mir echt nicht ideal gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fehlten mir ganz klar die ideen wie amn gesehen hat, au bei den bossen könnte man vllt noch 1-2 einbringen, zum beispiel arthas neue freunde die vrykul könnten bestimmt noch iwie eingebracht werden^^ ich war mir ziemlich unsicher ob ich vllt doch kel'thuzad einbauen sollte da er ja eigl an arthas seite gehört, aba man sollte den alten mann au net noch in die 3. inni einbauen (altes naxx,aktuelles naxx und eiskronen zitadelle wäre vllt etwas viel^^)

ich hoffe ma das sie anu'barak wirklich nochma rauskramen, ihn in die billige 5 mann inni zustecken war echt verschwendung^^
den raum mit saurfang und bolvar hab ich mir ein bisl im arena style vorgestellt, also das arthas hier mal austesten will was die angreifer können und wie weit sie bereit sind zugehen da es ja schon ein überwindungsschritt vorraussetzt auf die überreste von 2 kriegshelden der jeweiligen fraktionen loszugehen, au wenn es nur untote sind und nicht bei klaren bewusstsein sind
die aktion danach, also das überrennen der zombie horden soll auch einen akt der verzweiflung athas' zeigen der nämlich wenn es soweit ist und es so abläuft wie beschrieben außer der eiskronenzitadelle keine strategischen punkte von bedeutung mehr hät, d.h. das selbst arthas der von überhebligkeit nur so prasst langsam verstanden haben muss das er ziemlich in der zwickmühle steht, so versucht er nochma alles was er hat egal wie unstrategisch es auf dem 2. blick scheinen mag auf die kämpfer loszulassen. nach dem 2. kampf fällt dann doch auf das er keine gefühle und schuldgefühle mehr besitzt, besondrs auf allianz seiten durch die schwere verlöetzung jainas, hier sieht man wirklich das man es nicht mehr mit einem emnschen zutun hat (was einem eigl klar sein sollte, soch man hofft ja insgeheim doch ncoh etwas menschlichkeit in ihm zuentdecken)
spätestens nach dem bezwingen des 3. bosses sollte arthas bemerkt haben das er es mit viel mehr zutun hat als nur mit ein paar sterblichen die ihm wegen seine taten oda nur aus emotionalen gründen verfolgen, das der aspekt des lebens peröhnlich anwesend ist sollte arthas schwer zuscahffen machen
nach der zerstörtung frostmournes durch tirion folgt der todesstoß durch den frakionsabhängigen begleiter, dieser letzte schlag symboliesirt den hass den die beiden auf ihn hegen, bei sylvanas is dieser schritt leichter verständlichm, dochd as au jaina ihm den todesstoß setzt zeigt das sie entgültig das hoffen auf eine reinigung arthas seele erlischt is und der hass auf seine taten überwiegt sodass au jaina (die meist versucht einen friedlichen weg zufinden) genug hass besitzt ihm den gar auszumachen.

ich ahbe in meiner version bewusst BEIDE legendäre waffen zerstören lassen, da ich es eigl eine untat fände einem spieler eine davon in die hand zudrücken, doch leider bin ich mir zu 98% sicher das eien davon min. in spieler hände übergehen werden kann


Und wie immer: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie gegen Embleme des Heldentums in Dalaran eintauschen!


----------



## Mr.Mojo (23. März 2009)

meine volle idee zum arthas raid:


man betritt dén raid über ein lager von argentum und der schwarzen klinge    zuerst muss auf drachen mit hilfe von alextrasa Chromie und den anderen typen die im wyrmruhtempel stehen die aussenseite der festung ``cleanen´´  von frostwyrms und solchen untoten riesen die iwas werfen und wenn du zu nahe rannfliegst dich mit einem schlag killn

erster boss: eine valkyron  so wie svala aus turm u. nur größer und stärker die  um die spitze der eikronenzitadelle rumfliegt 

dann werdet ihr von arthas' frostwürm attackiert der sich mit den streitern des wyrmruhtempels misst während ihr zum eingang der zitadelle fliegt wo tirion und morgrain warten   ihr stürmt die festung haut mit einigen noname npc's ne armada zombies um und kommt in eine große halle 

2 boss anub'arak(zusammengeflickt mit näthen und so):  ihr kämpft normal mit den npc's bmit ein paar fasen bis 35% dann eickelt er alle npc's in netze und spawn spinnen die die eingesponnenen hauen welche alle gleich viel life haben und gleich aussehen man muss schnell alle befreien weil es sind auch tirion und morgrain darunter welche nicht sterben dürfen( wenn doch beginnt man wieder beim vor dem eingagn nach dem 1. boss.)  wenn tirion und morgrain befreit sind wirken sie einen spruch der die restlichen typen befreit und die adds verjagt.. dann kommt der boss wieder geht mit 10% in enrage wo ihn die tanks alles raushaun müssen bis tirion bzw. morgrain die aggro ham und damnn wird er umgehaun


danach kommt ihr bei den pforten des zorns wieder aus der zitadelle raus da die wege in die obere etage versperrte ist. 
dort is das brennende feld vn dem erfolg   zuerst kommen untote alli und hordesoldaten die ihr mit den npc's umhaut.

3 boss(e): saurfang und der allityp(den namen weis ich nicht) als untote und alle npc's auser tirion und morgrain rennen zwiegespallten zwischen den anführern davon . 8hr haut die um doch sie beleben sich stärker wieder das 3 mal hintereinander bis auf einmal Sylvanas/Jaina die zwei töted plötzlich(ohne regzeit was auch nicht benötigt) sieht man wie nur mehr 3 der streiter des wyrmruhpakts noch immer gegen den froswyrm kampfen
man kommt wieder auf drachen und kämpft gegen den wyrm wenn er auf 5% ist höhrt man arthas' stimme und alle eure drachen sterben und ihr fällt mit fallschirm hinunter alextrasa und die anderen 2 uberleben das mit 1%  dann fängt der frostwyrm an einen strahl zu casten wo man nichts dagagen machen kann und kurz bevor der cast fertig ist kommen ein paar drachen des blauen drachenschwarms und töten den wyrm 

dann gehts über einen belgerungsturm auf die nächste ebene  dort ist der teil der vyrkuls   nach einigen trashmobs kommt dann ein boss von denen 

boss 4 : vyrkul(namen selber ausdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ihr kämpft gegen den boss und bei 2% geht er in chwer verwundet in die knie tirion schwafelt dann was dass arthas sie nur ausgenutzt habe und so schlagen sich die vyrkul auf deine seite

 nun erklimmt ihr die treppen zum frozen throne die vyrkuls helfen euch diel leztzten trash mob umzuhaun und fliehen dann
jetzt steht man mit sylvanas/jaina, tirion und morgrain vor arthas immer nach 10% beschwört arthas einen alten raidboss aus nordend wie maly......
in so einer fase tanken tirion und morgrain arthas während der raid (auser ein teil der heiler die die 2 hochheilen ) auf den beschwörten boss(etwas leichter aber mit veränderten fähichkeiten)wenn arthas auf 1% ist wird der raid eingefrohren und eine stimme spricht so etwas wie :Ihr mögt die sterbliche hulle von dem lichking getötet haben aber uns besiegt ihr nie!!  dann stirbt arthas und ein geist von dem vorherigen lichking  mit frosmourne steigt auf. nach einem neuerdings erbitterten kampf gegen den geist werden am ende  sylvanas/Jaina morgrain und thirion auf 5% runtergesetzt und auf hordeseitens schiest sylvanas einen pfeil der von einer licht und einer schattenkugel umkreist wird 
allianzenseits wirken alle drei einen zauber dre den geist zerstört und frostmourne zerspringt nach einem lange quaqua wir dann gelooted und er droptt dan so waffen [Scherbe von Frostmourne] die es in caster healer meele und tank -form gibt, du bekommst massig ruf bei allen fraktionen(5000) und 
ende


mehr fällt mir nich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffentkich gefälts euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Mr.Mojo


----------



## Mr.Mojo (23. März 2009)

und ich verteile keine emblems weil ich 1 nicht so viele hab 
                                                    und 2 ihr dann 500 die t7brust kaufen könnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (23. März 2009)

*FROSTMOURNE WIRD NICHT DROPPEN*

Das wurde doch schon oft durchgekaut..

Und wer seine Illusion nicht zerstört bekommen möchte liest nun nicht weiter.
Nein, Arthas wird nicht vom gesammten Server platt gemacht - auch nicht von 200 und nicht von 40. Es wird sich vermutlich nicht viel ändern.
Es wird interessanter als die anderen Bosse, mit vielen abwechslungsreichen Phasen, höchstwahrscheinlich einem Supporter und wohl auch 1-2 Dialoge während- vor- oder nach dem Kampf. Wenn Blizzard uns ganz glücklich machen will, gibts vielleicht noch ne kurze animierte Szene ähnlich der Todespforten Qreihe und bestenfalls gibt es außschliesslich eine 25 Mann Version. *Mehr nicht*
Steinigt mich nicht, aber so wird es sein!


----------



## Xenori (23. März 2009)

leida wird das so komm die chance das blizzard von ihrem neuen 10 und 25 man versionen system von raidinnis runter geht liegt bei 0,001%
auch meine ausmalungen sind eher wunschdenken und werden so leider niemals realisert und wir werden uns mit einer zwar vllt etwas anspruchsvolleren aber trotzdem für jeden x-beliebigen spielern zuschaffen sein. ich hoffe dann weinigstens das sie auf der 10 mann version mehr als 2 npcs an die seite stellen, denn das arthas von 12 personen einfach ma umgehauen wird is doch sehr schade!


----------



## CharlySteven (23. März 2009)

Xenori schrieb:


> denn das arthas von 12 personen einfach ma umgehauen wird is doch sehr schade!


12leute die aber auch wie arthas helden sind... 10 leute die kel gelegt haben, 10leute die mithilfe von roten drachen malygos gelegt haben, 10 leute die ulduar aus den angeln gehoben haben. und 10leute die sich durch die eiskronenzitatelle bis vor arthas vorkämpfen!


----------



## Gilbradur (23. März 2009)

Ich stelle mir das so ungefähr vor:

Nachdem man die 8 sehr schweren Bosse vor Arthas getötet hat steht man endlich vor ihm. Nach dem Pull wirkt man direkt in bester Todesritter-Manier von Arthas mit einem Massen-Deathgrip (Todesgriff?) zu ihm hingezogen. Er ist natürlich größer als alle anderen und haut mit Frostmourne richtig schaden raus. Er benutzt die typischen DK-Fähigkeiten, wie zB einen Knochenschild, der den Schaden, den Arthas bekommt, um 20% reduziert. Dieser läuft zwar nicht aus, kann aber von Magiern geklaut werden. Auserdem friert Arthas regelmäßig alle mit dem Frost-Endtalent fest. Zudem wirkt er jede 40 Sekunden Tod und Verfall auf den Bereich, an dem die meisten Raidmitglieder stehen. 

Wenn er auf 75% ist geht es in die zweite Phase. Arthas beschwört eine Armee (und ich meine Armee) Ghuls. Wärend des beschwörens wird der Schaden, den er erleidet, um 100% erhöht. Sind alle Ghuls nach 10 Sekunden beschworen, muss Arthas an die Seite gezogen werden, damit sich der Schlachtzug den Ghulen widmen kann, die sehr viele Leben haben. Außerdem gibt es am rechten Rand des Schlachtfeldes Eisbrocken, die man auf die Ghuls zurollen lassen kann, und die sehr viel Schaden machen, allerdings auch an den Spielern, die er trifft. Sind alle Ghule erledigt, kann sich der Raid wieder Arthas widmen. Dieser zieht, sobald der letzte Ghul tod ist, den gesamten Raid mit einem Massen.Deathgrip zu ihm hin.

Kommt der Boss auf 25% an, geht es in die heiße Phase. Arthas bekommt einen Buff, mit dem er 150% mehr Schaden austeilt. Dieser Buff wird jede 30 Sekunden gewirkt und hält 15 Sekunden. Außerdem erscheint Muradin's Geist, der, wenn er Arthas erreicht, den Buff dispellt. Seine Laufgeschwindigkeit ist nur 25% von der eines normalen Spielers. Allerdings erscheinen ab dem Moment, in dem Muradin spawnt, adds in Form von Untoten Soldaten, die sich auf den Zwerg stürtzen. Diese müssen getötet werden, damit Muradin den Buff dispellen kann. Falls er Arthas erreicht und den Buff gespellt, lässt Arthas Leichen explodieren, die haufenweise auf dem Boden liegen. Diese werfen alle Charaktere, inklusive Muradin, 30 Meter zurück, und der Spaß fängt wieder von vorne an.

Wenn Arthas auf 10% ist zerstört er mit Hilfe der Macht von seinem Schwert den Geist Muradins. Er wirkt ab dann auch nicht nur Seuchenstoß und Insektenschwarm, sondern benutzt auch jede 45 Sekunden einen Stoß, der nicht nur sehr viel Schaden verursacht, sondern Arthas auch noch um 5% heilt. Ab dann heißt es: Arthas töten so schnell wie möglich.


----------



## todesstern (23. März 2009)

FROSTMOURNE soll droppen ABER nur 1mal pro Server

so wers ok ok mir auch latte wenns 100 mal dropt aber wenns nur einer haben kann auf dem server das wer geil und wenn ich dann auch noch der wäre xD

so wie damals das reit tier in AQ 


ALSO 1mal pro server FROSTMOURNE und alle sind happy


----------



## Mr.Mojo (23. März 2009)

at monsterwarri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*steinig*  *steinig*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Motte (23. März 2009)

Also ich persönlich bezweifle Stark das es ein Server event werden wird... Wenn nichtma 1k Winter anständig läuft bei paar PvP Lustigen, wie soll das bei Arthas werden wo jeder Raufhauen will?

Und ansonsten wirds ein "Normaler" <Bosskampf. Klar sicher Paar Spezial Sachen, aber ansonsten normal. Und immerhin haben wir uns 80 Level und massig Content entgegengestellt um für dieses Kampf bereit zu sein.... Zur not auch nur mit 10 ^^


----------



## wuschel21 (23. März 2009)

Mr.Mojo schrieb:


> at monsterwarri
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LoL^^


----------



## Monsterwarri (23. März 2009)

Ich kann so grausam sein!


----------



## Xenori (23. März 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> FROSTMOURNE soll droppen ABER nur 1mal pro Server



mhh lassen wir die sache das der träger ja der neue lichkönig wäre ma außenvor, aber um den maßstäben einer solchen waffe gerecht zuwerden müsste sie schon wahnsinnig imba sein, und wenn eine solch imba waffe nur eina besitzt, dann wird sich natürlich darüber aufgeregt das der dann wahnsinnige vorteile gegenüber anderen hat, zB au im pvp warscheinlich, oda andere gilden beschweren sichd as die gilde mit dem der frostmourne besitzt auch einen gewissen vorteil besitzt.
Die lösung wäre das man Frostmourne auf den Stand einen normales epics aus der eiskronenzitadelle anpasst, was dann wieder die roleplayer auf die palme treiben würde, da man ja ein schwert wie frostmourne nicht einfach wie eine x-beliebige waffe behandeln kann. Das si ne ziemlich brennsliche lage, meiner meinung nach sollte frostmourne einfach zerstört werden und dann sidn alle happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (23. März 2009)

also ich würde so machen das arthas anfangs so ne ''blase'' hat und erst alle dks böse macht und man muss die dks down kriegen dann kloppt man auf arthas drauf später kommt der typ mit aschenbringer,revivet die dks und gibt jeden buff 20% holy damage dazu dann kommen noch paar argentumleute die dann mithelfen darunter ein mage der nicht sterben darf da dann arthas apokalypse spellt(siehe dk endquest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )der macht ne blase darunter versteckt man sich  wenn der mage tod is naja dann is es zu ende^^dann kloppt man ihn weiter bis er ghule,monstrositäten usw  holt die verschiedene aufgaben haben die roten ghule rennen zu der gruppe und wenn man die net schnell genug killt machen die aoe damage da sie dann explodieren da muss man perfektes timing haben da man die ghule bei arthas killen muss damit sie dann bei ihn explodieren und schaden zufügen die grünen laufen langsam zu arthas und wenn sie da sind haut arthas jeden so 10k raus die restlichen fällt mir nix ein für andere die kloppen einfach drauf^^dann wiederholt sich apokalypse da kommt dann neuer mage dazu dann wird arthas unverwundbar und sagt halt so was wie ihr könnt mich nicht besiegen dann taucht sylvanas hinter ihm auf und ersticht ihn und sagt so was in der art wie das geschieht dir recht oder so was arthas droppt dann frostmourne das man dann so irgendwie säubert und jmd gibt der dann in irgendeiner erweiterung ne wichtige rolle spiel wegen einer neuen gefahr und die rüssi kann man dann anhaben



PS. Arthas ist soweit ich weiß wegem helm zum lich geworden net wege frostmourne die klinge hatte er ja schon länger


----------



## Terratec (23. März 2009)

Meine Lieblingsversion verliefe ja folgendermaßen:

Man kämpft gegen Arthas, wobei dieser *viele* HP hat, bis er bei 85% angelangt ist, wie bei einem "normalen" Bosskampf (bloß etwas schwieriger eben).
Dann kommt Tirion hinzu, welcher sich auch prompt auf Arthas stürtzt. Dieser hingegen macht seine Ankündigung von der DK Schlussquest wahr "[...]when next time we meet, you won't stand on holy ground, paladin[...]" und tötet Tirion.
Der Kampf geht danach weiter, bis Arthas bei 60% angelangt ist. Dann treffen auch die Drachen, sowie Morgraine und Co ein.
 Zusammen mit den neuen Kampfgefährten wird Arthas auf 30% seiner Gesundheit runtergedrückt, ergreift dann jedoch auf seinem Drachen die Flucht.
In einem Epilog erklärt Morgraine, dass es einen neuen Träger des Ashbringers bräuchte, um die Welt auch weiterhin vor der Geisel zu schützen.
Daraufhin kann man den Ashbringer und ein paar (neue?) Setteile looten. Den Ashbringer kann man dann in einer Quest, in der es um das scharlachrote Kloster geht reinigen, eventuell mit einer Beschwörung in der Kathedrale.

Mit der Version müssten eigentlich alle glücklich sein, es gibt Epixxe und ein Legendary mit denen sich die Pr0s behängen können, aber auch in hinsicht auf die Story, sollte es zumindest angenehmer sein, als Arthas einfach zu töten und mit Frostmourne fröhlich nach Dalaran ziehend, eine der größten Persönlichkeiten von Warcraft ausgeschaltet zu haben.


----------



## mister.G (23. März 2009)

da gibt es ja noch diesen kleinen jungen, Mathias Lehner, vll spielt er da auch noch eine Rolle in dem Kampf.


----------



## GreenIsaac (23. März 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsversion verliefe ja folgendermaßen:
> 
> Man kämpft gegen Arthas, wobei dieser *viele* HP hat, bis er bei 85% angelangt ist, wie bei einem "normalen" Bosskampf (bloß etwas schwieriger eben).
> Dann kommt Tirion hinzu, welcher sich auch prompt auf Arthas stürtzt. Dieser hingegen macht seine Ankündigung von der DK Schlussquest wahr "[...]when next time we meet, you won't stand on holy ground, paladin[...]" und tötet Tirion.
> ...



Ne, ich find das so nicht gut ^^
Wer Tales of the Past 3 gesehen hat, will nicht das der Träger des Ashbringers stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arthas Tot und Happy End... genau so wird es laufen... next Addon and up to lvl 90...yeah -.-


----------



## Terratec (23. März 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Ne, ich find das so nicht gut ^^
> Wer Tales of the Past 3 gesehen hat, will nicht das der Träger des Ashbringers stirbt
> 
> 
> ...


"." Die Tales of the Past Community hab ich vergessen - sorry.
Aber in Tales of the Past stirbt er ja auch - und Arthas wird ganz zum Schluss auch _nochmal_ böse. Ob das so eine gute Möglichkeit ist...^^


----------



## Interminator (23. März 2009)

Hmm fight gegen Den Lichkönig (40 mann version^^):
Man betritt die ebene auf der er sich befindet, er labert ein wenig, nun greift man ihn normal an. Bei 91% beschwört er 2 Frostwyrms, jeder von ihnen muss einzeln getankt werden und sie müssen mindestens 20 meter von einander entfernt stehen, denn sonst erwecken sie zusammen einen weiteren Frostwyrm (man hat 10 sek zeit sie auseinander zu ziehen). Diese beiden drachen werden etwas länger dauern, also nicht so das sie nach 30 sek down sind (während die beiden drachen am leben sind kann man keinen schaden am Lichking machen). Wenn man sie down bekommen hat geht es weiter an den lich king, dieser macht ab dann alle 15 sek 10 schwarze schwerter die 8 sek. lang durch die luft fliegen und dann zu boden fallen (man muss also gucken wo sie hin fallen damit sie einen nicht treffen denn sonst erzeugen sie 30000 schaden direkt und 20000 in einem umkreis von 8 metern). Wenn er auf 80% ist verdoppelt er sich, jedoch hat sein doppelgänger nur 5% des orginal lebens und Muss innerhalb von 45 sek. down gemacht werden denn sonst wird arthas für 20 sek. stärker und greift mit 200% geschwindigkeit an. Ab 75% fliegen keine schwerter mehr, jedoch kommen dann 4 kleine podeste um ihn herum (in einem 10 meter abstand) aus dem boden. Es müssen sich jeweils 2 leute auf ein podest stellen und im richtigen moment springen wenn er eine dunkle explosion castet (diese macht 30000 schaden im umkreis von 15 metern). Wenn er auf 70% ist kommen alle 30 sek. 2 ghule aus dem boden (sie spawnen an einer unbestimmten stelle) Diese sind recht leicht zu besiegen machen aber alle 5 sek 10000 AE schaden daher sollze man sie schnell besiegen. So geht es bis 50% ab dann werden jede minute 5 leute in ein opfer grab geportet (diese erhalten jede sekunde 4000 schaden) und müssen schnellst möglich befreit werden. Sollten sich jedoch nach 20 sekunden immer noch gruppenmitglieder in dem grab befinden werden diese auf der stelle sterben. Wenn er dann 30% ereicht hat wird er auf einen riesigen frostwyrm steigen und abheben, nun wird sein schwert frostgram am boden weiter kämpfen und muss off getankt werden, während am himmel der drache von arthas getötet werden muss (der drache wird von 2 huntern getankt werden müssen). Wenn arthas wieder zu boden kommt zerfällt sein schwert und stärkt ihn, nun greift er 50% schneller an jedoch schießt er nurnoch random frostblitze in den raid die 15000 schaden verursachen. Ab 10% beginnt der Timer nun hat die grp. 4:30 min zeit ihn zu besiegen oder er holt sein schwert aus seiner seele zurück und tötet den gesammten schlachtzug mit einem schlag. Während er schnell herunter geschlagen werden muss bekommt jedoch jedes gruppenmitglied 10% seines gewirkten schadens auf sich zurück! Wenn arthas vor dem zeit limit auf 1% angekommen ist beschwört er ein portal und geht hindurch (wo er nun ist weis mann nicht) jedoch verliert er dabei seine rüstung die man dann looten kann. 

So würd ich den bossfight machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (23. März 2009)

Hab über das Thema auch schon mehrfach mit Freunden, Gildenkollegen etc gelabert.
Bin zum schluss gekommen, das ein Toter Arthas, jedoch ein Lebendiger (!!) Nerz'hul (Eigentlicher Lich-King) Geist viel Spannender wäre. Daraus könnte man wieder die Story weiter knüpfen.
Der Kampf sollte aber wirklich nicht mit 10 Mann machbar sein. Fand es bei Illidan die Tatsache schon kacke, das da einfach 25 Leute kommen und dem Oberdämon + Suchti schlechthin ma eben in den Arsch treten. ... 
Kooperation mit dem Ashbringer und Allianz / Horde Npc's, die aktiv in den Kampf eingreifen fänd ich gut. 25er only ist Arthas allemal wert!
Naja, soviel dazu.
mfg Welli

Edit: Der Kampf, der über mir beschrieben wurde, is ja ma abbartig -.-" Programmier den ma bzw Spiel das ma... Unbalanced... Willste da 20 Minuten kämpfen?
Ausserdem, Frostmourne "in seine Seele saugen" oder was ich da raus gelesen hab... Naja, ich weis ja nich.
Arthas castet keine Frostbolts. Er war Pala, jetzt Todesritter, und keiner von beiden schießt mit Frostbolts um sich ^^. Aber super, was dir so alles eingefallen is cO


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (23. März 2009)

Ich habe dabei schon eine gute Vorstellung,aber die ist wohl zu lang.

Ich schreib liebers keinen Roman. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß,
Mighty


----------



## Interminator (23. März 2009)

Well! schrieb:


> Willste da 20 Minuten kämpfen?


Ich will mindestens 30 min kämpfen xD naja aber die frostbolts sind halt so...naja xD die kommen keine ahnung aus der luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja wenn sien schwert am boden zerbricht zieht er die reste in sich auf, nachher würde er dann diese wieder zusammenfügen und hätte ein unnoramles schwert was bei einem schlag alles auf dem plateu tötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominoblue (Anetheron) (23. März 2009)

vll. wird auch von außen in den kampf eingegriffen.
ich denke da an tirion und darion, die einen unterstützen, vll. an alextraza etc., die jeweiligen anführer der nordendfraktionen.
Auch interessant wäre zum beispiel ein eingreifen der stadtbosse wie sylvanas und Bronzebart etc.
Theoretisch würde ich aber am ehesten an Jaina denken, die im vorhergehnden eingegriffen hat (uc-Event), weil sie gut mit arthas befreundet war.
Persönlich wäre ich für etwas in der Art, und das es dann immernoch sehr schwer ist.


----------



## Well! (23. März 2009)

Schwerter zerbrechen nicht -.-" Nette Idee, aber er braucht das Schwert, da er mit dieser Klinge verbunden ist. Das Teil frisst seine Seele, bzw hat das schon längst getan. Wenn er das in seine (nicht mehr vorhandene) Menschliche Seele einsaugt, ... geht das net. In einer Questreihe in Icecrown zerstört man Arthas Herz. Also bezweifel ich, das etwas Menschliches in ihm ist. Und Nerz'hul besitzt momentan Arthas Körper, und würde damit sein Werkzeug über den Körper verlieren. Aber trotzdem, nice Idee ^^ Muss man erstma drauf kommen :>


----------



## NarYethz (23. März 2009)

der schrieb:


> wenn frostmourne droppen wird, werd ich mir ernsthaft mal übers aufhören gedanken machen.
> ich mein, das ist DIE waffe! die gibts nur ein einziges mal und der träger müsste theoretisch der neue lichking sein und als boss in eiskrone auf die nächsten raider warten...
> nein, irgendwann dann in der nächsten erweiterung rennen da unendlich viele 90er in 5er grp rein und dann hats irgendwann jeder grüne kacknub.
> wenn blizzard das bringt, bin ich echt enttäuscht!



die klingen von illidan gabs auch nur einmal. die hand von sulfuras oder thunderfury sind waffen der elementar-geister, die es eig auch nur einmal geben sollte. von atiesh oder gar ashbringer will ich gar nich erst anfangen..
du lebst in einem mmo, da solltest du auch den fakt bedenken, dass es mehreren spielern zugänglich sein muss, einen bestimmen gegenstand zu erreichen, auch wenn es geschichtlich bissl blöd sein dürfte, 10leute mit frostmourne aufm server zu haben, wobei ich sagen muss, ich finds bei 10 leuten mit ashbringer oder 10 leuten mit thunderfury genauso doof..
ich fände aber, wenn frostmourne dropen sollte, dann sollte man wieder etliche schwer erreichbare einzelteile brauchen, wie damals bei atiehs oder die barren bei sulfuras oder thunderfury, damit man wirklich zeit investieren muss und nich nur dropglück haben muss, wie bei den legendarys in bc-.-
mfg


----------



## Well! (23. März 2009)

Frostmourne verschlingt die Seele des Trägers. Nerz'hul kontroliert den Träger der Waffe. Wenns droppt, muss der Spieler wohl im nächsten Content danach den nächsten Lich-King spielen ;/ Bezweifel das es droppt, aber wenns droppt... Naja... Low Blizzard, LOW!


----------



## mister.G (23. März 2009)

Well! schrieb:


> Frostmourne verschlingt die Seele des Trägers. Nerz'hul kontroliert den Träger der Waffe. Wenns droppt, muss der Spieler wohl im nächsten Content danach den nächsten Lich-King spielen ;/ Bezweifel das es droppt, aber wenns droppt... Naja... Low Blizzard, LOW!



wenn Nerz'hul allerdings stirbt, was höchstwahrscheinlich passieren wird, saugt das schwert auch nicht mehr die seele des besitzers ein... ich hoffe aufjedenall das es dropt, das ist einfach nur die waffe schlecht hin


----------



## Well! (23. März 2009)

Wenn Nerz'hul stirbt, und die Klinge keine Seele mehr frisst, isses nen Schwert ohne kräfte... Claymore im Frostmourne style, mit 100.8 Dps + 3.6 Speed ... -.- juhu... Wobei es eig zerbrechen müsste... Und du wirst wohl net mehr so denken, wenn jeder Noob damit rumrennt und meint er wäre IMBA. Wenns jedoch droppt, bitte kein Bug, das es in jedem 2ten Raid droppt. 0.0000000000000....0000...00000...001 droppchance bitte... 2 Leute aufm Server MAX die das haben, dank der niedrigen Chance -.-" Nich so wie mit den Illi Klingen... Gefühlte 30k Schurken mit den Dingern auf jedem Server, obwohl es nur 2 davon gibt.


----------



## mister.G (23. März 2009)

die kraft des schwertes muss ja nicht unbedingt komplett auf Nerz'hul basieren, und die von dir genannten "Noobs" werden es wohl kaum bis zu dieser Ini schaffen...


----------



## Melih (23. März 2009)

Der Kampf wird so ablaufen:

Die 25 bzw 10 Mann und Frau starke Truppe stürmt ins Thronraum, Arthas sitzt gelangweilt auf sein Thron und sagt: "Och ne, nicht schon wieder ne vollgimp gruppe die loot wollen"
Nachdem er ein wenig weiter geredet hat stopt er plötzlich mittem im Satz und schreit: VERDAMMT!!! Jetzt hab ich den Text vergessen, ach kein bock mehr."
Er benutzt dann Gotteschild und Ruhestein und hinterlässt ein kleinen Sack.
Als er im Gasthaus von BT angekommen ist, klopft ihm Illidan die Schultern und meint: "Arthi, das haste gut gemacht!"
Nachdem die Raid endlich geschnallt hat das er nicht wieder kommt, machen sie den Sack auf, in dem ist:

10x [Fussel]
und
1x[Plastik Frostgram] mit der Inschrift [Haha, Owned, kommt davon wenn ihr Frostmourne eindeutscht]
enthalten

Die Raid ärgert sich um den miserrablen Loot und Arthas lacht sich mittlerweile ins Fäustchen


----------



## Interminator (23. März 2009)

jo macht die inni so wie ichs beschrieben hab, vllt noch etwas härter dann schaffen den nur die top gilden und gebt dem schwert ne 0,1% drop chance und gut is^^


----------



## Ncor (23. März 2009)

ich hab kein plan was ihr alle mit arthas habt? der kerl is irgendson bonzen mitnem verfluchten schwert wow... wird um geklatscht un fettig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Illidan und kel das waren gegner, arthas is ja "nur" ein pala auf emotrip.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (23. März 2009)

Ich denke ma der Kampf wird so aussehen das nur ein Pala ihn mit einem Legendären Wattbausch töten können wird.

Nein mal ehrlich, wenn es n 10er raid für den geben wird is es echt gelaufen. Und der fight muss einiges epischer werden als der Illidan fight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zurrak (23. März 2009)

Der Raid versteckt sich.
Ein DK geht langsam zu Arthas und heuchelt Untergebenheit vor.
Smalltalk zwischen Arthas und dem DK.
Es wird getrunken und Witze erzählt.
Es herrscht eine ausgelassene Stimmung.
Arthas sagt dann: "Ey Kumpel, willste mal aussehen wie ich?"
DK: "Boar, klar! Gib mal dein Helm und dein Schwert"
Arthas setzt dem DK seinen Helm auf und sagt: "Warte, ich mach ne Plastetüte um den Schwertgriff, sonst wirst du korumpiert."
Arthas laufen vor lachen die Tränen, weil der kleine DK mit dem großen Helm und dem Schwert so ulkig aussieht.
DK nutzt die Gelegenheit und schleicht davon.
Er wird immer schneller, rennt am Raid vorbei schreit noch: "HF. Ich hab was ich wollte!" und geht aus der Instanz.
Der Rest vom Raid, stellt sich einem machtlosen Arthas entgegen der nicht weiter hat als ne Menge HP. 
Tanken und gemütlich runterkloppen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (23. März 2009)

Ncor schrieb:


> ich hab kein plan was ihr alle mit arthas habt? der kerl is irgendson bonzen mitnem verfluchten schwert wow... wird um geklatscht un fettig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DU hast, so glaub ich, irgendwie gepennt im bisherigen Content. Arthas ist nicht irgendein Pala mit nem dicken Schwert. Arthas an sich - und das vergessen 95% der Leute hier - existiert eigentlich nicht mehr. Das einzige was von ihm übrig geblieben ist, stellt seine körperliche Hülle dar. Oder hat hier jemand den Schlüsselsatz aus WC3 vergessen? Zitat: "Die klinge hat noch eine andere Fähigkeit, die, Seelen zu ernten. Euche hat sie zuerst gefordert". Also, man merke: Arthas=Lichkönig.

Ich persönlich würde es schade finden, wenn die Klinge in ihrer ursprünglichen Form droppt. Casual Content in allen Ehren, aber das wäre einfach nur unlogisch. Oder sah jemand bei Illidan den Schädel von Gul'Dan droppen, welcher dem Kleinen erst zu solcher Macht verholfen hat? Sollten sies doch so machen, dass man das Schwert bekommt, dann mit (wie früher bei gewissen grünen Gegenständen) Minusattributen oder vma als Questgegenstand welcher ungefähr so schwierig zu bekommen ist wie damals Ragis Hand Sulfuras. Dann gibts ne elend Lange und SCHWEINETEURE Questreihe in welcher man das Schwert zerstören/entfluchen/bändigen oder was auch immer muss und zur Belohnung gibts von Pappa Fording oder wem auch immer dann n episches Uber-Kloppgerät. So stell ich mir das vor.


----------



## Hephaistus (24. März 2009)

An alle Storyspezialisten hier, die meinen WoW versetzt sich ein todesstoß oder ähnliches, wenn sie dies oder das machen:

Warcraft ist Blizzard, die story steht und stirbt mit Blizzard, Blizzard entscheidet wie die story weitergeht, Blizzard erzählt die Geschichte.
Das ist so als ob ihr beim lesen der Herr der Ringe Bücher die story als unauthentisch bezeichnen würdet.


----------



## Daronos (24. März 2009)

also naja wir wollen ma von wegen badboy-arthas nich übertreiben... is halt arthas und nerz'hul in einem körper klar.. schon heftig mächtig.. aba nunja es gibt viel stärkeres in wow... ich denk nur an C'thun(was habt ich euch dabei gedacht ihn so früh ins game einzu bringen.. wenn auch nurn teil von ihm) oder Yogg-Saron(siehe klammer vorne) aba nunja n tolles event wär schon schön.

die idee mitm 40 mann raid find ich am geilsten.. das war toll. wenn ich dran denke dass ne /2 "suchen leute für froskronenzitadele(fkz oder so^^) gimp grp arthas legt weil blizz ihn zu leicht gestaltet oder patcht(siehe Illidan -.-)  ... neeeeee

und zum thema frostmourne... nunja wenn der Lichking stirbt ist frostmourne müll, da es ein teil von ihm ist und seine Macht von ihm bezieht.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (24. März 2009)

der schrieb:


> ich mein, das ist DIE waffe! die gibts nur ein einziges mal und der träger müsste theoretisch der neue lichking sein und als boss in eiskrone auf die nächsten raider warten...



Ist natürlich totaler quatsch^^ Nicht Frostmourne verleiht die Macht, die der Lich King besitzt. Vielmehr war Frostmourne der Empfänger, der den Einfluss von Ner'zhul auf Arthas übertrug. Stirbt der Lich King, bleibt nichts weiter als eine wahrscheinlich außergewöhnlich gute Klinge zurück.
Selbstverständlich wird man sie looten können, die Frage hab ich mir nie gestellt^^ Wenn du darauf bestehst, dass es Frostmourne nur ein einziges Mal geben darf, dann bist du wahrscheinlich auch gegen Respawn, denn das macht im Warcraft-Universum, in dem du dich ja auch so gut auskennst, keinen Sinn. Schade nur, dass dann nur einer eine Quest absolvieren und man jede Instanz nur einmal clearen kann.
Du wirst wegen solch einer Banalität nicht aufhören.


Ich glaube, dass man ähnlich wie im Kampf gegen Illidan oder Archimonde auf die Hilfe von NPCs setzen kann. Spontan würden mir da Tirion Fordring, ein gewisser Herr Bronzebart, Mathias Lehner und *Mal'Ganis* einfallen. Wer weiß, vielleicht kann mich sogar einen aussuchen oder sie erscheinen Phase für Phase.


----------



## deathmagier (24. März 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Oder sah jemand bei Illidan den Schädel von Gul'Dan droppen, welcher dem Kleinen erst zu solcher Macht verholfen hat?



jop

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32483


----------



## Tôny (24. März 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Hoffe stark auf ein AQ ähnliches Event, einfach weil sowas geil ist, bzw das war.


Jau total geil 100000 Runenstoffbandagen zu sammeln ud 100000 von x anderem scheiss ohne auch nur ein bischen was davon zu haben (war auch der Grund warum es auf einigen Servern ewig gebraucht hat weil die Leute einfach keinen Bock hatten auf den mist). Das Sunwell Konzept war viel besser mit den Daylies und dem langsamen Aufbau/erobern der Insel.


----------



## Pericolus (24. März 2009)

Rise schrieb:


> <br />Ich sehs schon kommen... Handelschannel. 17:37 Nachmittag am Samstag: <br />&quot;suchen noch 2 imba dds für lich king! plz 4k+ DPS sry für fc!(non hero)&quot;<br />


<br /><br /><br />


Jo mann geile Vorstellung...vermutung liegt bei 100 prozent...öhm gibt es neue buffs seelenstärke und sdk die alles um das 20 fache erhöhn...oder wie stellen die sich das vor...also schaffen kann mann es schon...nur wer zahlt die reppkosten...  <.<


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (24. März 2009)

Ncor schrieb:


> ich hab kein plan was ihr alle mit arthas habt? der kerl is irgendson bonzen mitnem verfluchten schwert wow... wird um geklatscht un fettig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Arthas hat Illidan umgebartzt..und da geschah sogar vor der Vereinigung mit Ner'zhul.


----------



## Ixidus (24. März 2009)

Kiros0017 schrieb:


> eine sache zu Frostmourne:
> Ich gehe davon das Frostmourne droppen wird ABER als Questgegenstand. Und bei einer langen und schwierigen Questreihe versucht man Frostmourne zu reinigen/läutern. Weil jeder der Frostmourne ergreift wird von dem Lichkönig(Ner'zhul) übernommen. Siehe WC Kampagne Arthas. Und wie gesagt SCHWIERIG sodass nicht jeder der Arthas Down hat auch Frostmourne besitzt. Ich gehe in dem fall auch von einer sehr geringen Droppchance aus.  Geringer aus bei den Warglaives.
> 
> Aber wenn Blizzard wirklich so rinfach Frostmourne droppen lässt das man es sofort tragen kann hat Blizzard meiner Meinung nach denn Todesstoß für WoW gesetzt.
> ...



undenkbar mit der q reihe....casuals müssen es doch auch mal auf die schnelle machen können....


----------



## maglarius (24. März 2009)

Hoffe der Kampf is gut ^^
Schätze mal es wird eine Vorbereitung brachen wie bei AQ
Und nebenbei ... Das Ende der Legion ( was ja durch das aufhalten von kil'jaeden bewirkt wurde ) da haben sies auch so gemacht das der olle erst mal wieder zurück in den Wirbel geschupst wurde ...
wird bei arthas auch so sein und wen nicht dan wird ein andere die Führung der Geisel übernehmen
Und für alle die Rumjammern : 
ohhhhh das geht doch nicht wen frostmore dropt weil das ja diiiiieee Waffe is -.- sei nur gesagt :
Wers net vergessen hat weis noch das ASHBRINGER auch in naxx gedropt hat und das diese Waffe den Status von Frostmore ( siehe dk Anfangsgebiet ) in gerreinigter Version sogar übertrifft 
Trotzdem hatte so gut wie niemand die Waffe weil extrem niedrige drop-rate und Naxx ( früher noch schwer in classic Zeiten )
ES WIRD DROPEN !!!!! Das is klar aber nur sehr selten .
Nich gleich Rumheulen ^^ Blizz lässt sich es schon was einfallen

Mlg Maglarius


----------



## maglarius (24. März 2009)

Ixidus schrieb:


> undenkbar mit der q reihe....casuals müssen es doch auch mal auf die schnelle machen können....



Auf die schnelle ??? *hust hust * nur ein kleiner Tipp -.- das is kein aldi-dolch den mal " auf die schnelle" sich holt !
Wen q dan ne sehr lange
Da kann Blizz nich auf die casuals achten.  .... Sonst rennt jeder Hardcore Spieler damit rum -.-
Soll ja noch was besonderes sein

Mfg
Maglarius


----------



## Arkanoss (24. März 2009)

was ihr alle nur mit Arthas habt????

ich freue mich endlich mal den lord of chaos, den herrn des bösen, dem könig der brennenden legion persönlich zu begegnen undzwar SAGERAS.... den deppen will ich nur zu gern einz rein kloppen den wi...er wegen dem machen wir doch den ganzen sch++++ ohne den deppen gäbe es auch illidan und den anderen bösen grims grams nicht ^^ also arthas wird nur zeit vertreib ^^


----------



## Iodun (24. März 2009)

wisst ihr was das geile ist??? ihr habt 0 ahnung.... genau wie jeder andere wow-spieler auch


----------



## Arkanoss (24. März 2009)

Iodun schrieb:


> wisst ihr was das geile ist??? ihr habt 0 ahnung.... genau wie jeder andere wow-spieler auch


 

was willsten damit sagen? ohne komentar wieder abhauen aber behaupten wir hätten keine ahnung? aber selber nich en s c h w a n z . in der hose haben um sich genauer auszudrücken... wie heißt es so schön..:" EINFACH MAL DIE FRE...E HALTEN!!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (24. März 2009)

Ich wäre ebenfalls für einen 40-Mann-RAID...

Aber da es gegen einen _GEMEINSAMEN FEIND_ zu kämpfen gilt:

*20 Allianzler + 20 Hordler* die in EINER Instanz an unterschiedlichen Orten starten und sich mit der Lösung von Bosskämpfen und "Schalterrätseln" gegenseitig den Weg frei machen müssen (Wege, die erst frei werden, wenn die gegnerische Fraktion z.B. einen bestimmten Boss gelegt hat, während die "eigene Fraktion" mit einem anderen Boss kämpft). Bis sie dann in einer "Halle" zusammentreffen... Gemeinsam gegen Arthas.

Als "Starter" (für diesen RAID) könnte man die Gobblins nehmen, die das alles "vermitteln" (die haben ja offensichtlich in der Schule beim Fremdsprachenunterricht aufgepaßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )... 

Leider verläßt mich dann aber die Phantasie.. Vor allem, wie das dann mit der Lootverteilung und den Taktiken aussehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Alpax (24. März 2009)

Vambecks schrieb:


> bei 50%/30% oder 20% holt er sienen Drachen, steigt auf ihn drauf, Raid muss Drachen down hauen, Dann steigt Arthas wieder ab(weil der Drache down ist^^) und ist um einiges stärker weil er wütend ist.
> 
> Attacken sind Random Frost Dmg sowas wie Spalten, und sowas wie Frostball nur ne andere Animation, und ganze zeit Frostaura, die Nachteile sowie Vorteile einiger Klassen bringt....
> Arthas wird auf dem Niveau von BT sein (zu BC Zeiten) und wird mind. nen 25er Raid.
> ...



Das mit Sindragose ist denbar ... aber ... generell ist für mich der Gedanke im Hinterkopf wie soll das gehen .. Arthas müsste jeden full T1000 Tank mit zig tausend hp one-hitten .. hallo? ... es ist Arthas ... 

Habe 2 Theorien

1) Das diese Fässer da die die Apotheker da runtergeworfen haben ihm üüübelst geschwächt haben und er ein Gimp geworden ist ^^ 
2) Das im Laufe einer Langer Questreihe (oder ein Serverevent) Ashbringer schmieden kann - dieses Schwert wird dann durch eine Lange-Questreihe irgendwie Spielern gegeben (vlt. als Waffe selbst oder nur als use-Item) - der der das Item hat, hat nat. nen übelsten Titel unso, und is dann in der Lage Arthas (vlt. vor dem Kampf) zu schwächen oder .. es ist doch eine Waffe .. mit der (nur mit der) man dann Arthas tanken kann ... was nat. ein Problem für Druiden ist ... aber ..is ja auch nur ne Theorie ^^

===============================

Ich fände ich es für alle das beste wenn im Verlauf des Kampfes Arthas von Ner'Zhul getrennt wird ... dann muss man gegen Ner'Zhul kämpfen der ja ich glaub Schamane ist ... hat halt übelst andere Fähigkeiten dann ..  und im End-Effekt tötet man nur Ner'Zhul (allein das ist für mich unvorstellbar wie ein fliegender grüner Elefant mit roten Punkten) ... und Arthas selbst is durch den Langen Befall seines Geistes total neben der Spur .. aber nicht tot (ok er hat kein Herz .. aber Alexstrasza wird schon richten ^^) ... und ist ab sofort ein non-elite der nat. wieder Arthas Menethil heisst und z.B. vor dem Grab von Terenas steht und weint oder so ... sonst aber keine weiter Funktion mehr hat.


----------



## jay390 (24. März 2009)

Könnt mir vorstellen, dass es neben der Unterstützung von diversen NPCs (Morgraine, Tirion, Alextrasza, etc.) auch noch ein useitem gibt ähnlich wie das Legendary Schild bei Kael`thas, das man nur in diesem Kampf benutzen kann. Die Idee mit den Seuchenfässern von den Apothekern vom Vorposter könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Man erinnere sich an die Schlacht ums Wrathgate, da ist Arthas auch fast an diesen Fässern gestorben.

Ohne diese Dinge kann ich mir einen Kampf eig. nicht vorstellen, denn es handelt sich ja um den Lichking, der einen tank mit 30-40k einfach onehittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber man siehe Malygos, der war auch einfach so zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzgl. Ashbringer: den hat ja schon Tirion Fordring oder nicht??


----------

